# El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Abr 2019)

Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear:

*EN PERPETUAS OBRAS*

*A-E:

ADOBADO:* chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera.

*ÁFRICA: *el continente marrónido, dividido en dos áreas por el desierto del Sáhara: el África Mora, al norte, y el África Simia, al sur.

*AFROSIMIO:* homínido congoide procedente de lo más profundo, oscuro y subdesarrollado de la llamada, precisamente, África Simia.

*AGENDA 2030:* plan indisimulado del NWO (véase) para implantar el comunismo global como respuesta al WUHANO (véase) causado por el CORONABICHO (véase).

*ALFA / ALFOTA: *frentemono mazado pollatatuada de escaso IQ con ademanes de malote y barra en el maletero de su carro, que se contonea a ritmo musical (por ejemplo de Café Quijano) farfullando incoherencias (por ejemplo sobre Niche), y que presuntamente hace CHORREAR (véase) a toda clase de mugeras, desde CHORTINAS (véase) a CHAROS (véase) y BIGOTUDAS (véase); en oposición al betazo proveedor. Sinónimos: mañaco.

*ALFAMIENTO NACIONAL: *glorioso día profetizado en el que FACHASCAL (véase) obtendrá los 180 escaños profetizdos al frente de BOCS (véase), poniendo punto final al reinado de terror de la IZMIERDA (véase) en HISPANISTÁN (véase).

*ALIADE: *BETAZO (véase) NUNCAFOLLISTA (véase) que se presta voluntariamente ser fantoche de las FEMINAZIS (véase) con la esperanza remota de catar conejo.

*AMOÑECARSE:* quedar MOÑECO (véase).

*APUÑALABURGO DEL NORTE:* MoroLondon.

*APUÑALABURGO DEL SUR: *la antaño Ciudad Condal de Barcelona, ahora zona sumida en guerra civil de baja intensivad y anegada por el tsunami marrónido, cuyos nuevos emprendedores se caracterizan por el uso indiscriminado del puñal.

*ARRIMAMADAS: *arribista CHAROTINA (véase), palanganera del DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) y sepulturera de CIUDAGRAMOS (véase).

*ASCOPENA: *mezcla de asco y pena.

*ASTRA-MOÑECA:

AVRIC BIEN JRANDE: *modalidad deportiva para recibir con estoicismo los marrones de la vida.

*AYNRANDIANO:* guía espiritual del Floro, acérrimo cartesiano, escéptico metodológico, erudito de afilada pluma y survivalista extremo célebre por sus análisis pormenorizados de linternas y chalecos antibalas. Como uno de los pocos realmente preparados para el MAD MAX (véase), reinará en las autopistas postapocalípticas haciendo caballitos con su moto sin casco.

*BANCOLCHÓN: *caja fuerte del LONCHAFINISTA (véase) astuto.

*BARRANCOLANZABLE:* prescindible.

*BEGOÑO: *consorte y clon traveloide del DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase).

*BERNALDO:* delirante judeomasonazo hipocritón y falso católico que se entretiene floodeando el Floro para olvidar sus muchas taras, frustraciones y bajo nivel cultural.

*BETAZO: *hombrecillo mentalmente emasculado y fisícamente inane, proveedor de las carruseleras en su edad madura. Sinónimos: betilla.

*BIGO:* apócope de BIGOTUDA, fenotipo mujeril predominante en Hispanistán caracterizado por su oronda, peluda y maloliente inanidad, progresivamente seguidora de la CHARIA (véase). Sinónimos: PATICORTA.

*BILBA: *célebre navegante del tiempo nacido en una proceresca estirpe del s. XIX degenerada en Paco de mierda, que ha de esnifar regularmente esmegma de polla de viejo para no desintegrarse en el caudal del Tiempo. Sinónimos: el Paleto, Paletto, Paleti, el Almirante, Paletti Pasha, Conde von Paletti.

*BILBOTROIT:* capital del crimen de las VASCONGUIZADAS (véase), y localidad vasconguita con mayor densidad de GILIPROGRES (véase), NEKANES (véase) y MARRÓNIDOS (véase). Alias: BilboBronx.

*BITCOÑO:* experimento fracasado de moneda virtual.

*BOCS: *partido liberador nacional de extrema necesidad en HEZPAÑA (véase) formado por gitano-toreros y liderado por un triunvirato conformado por FACHASCAL (véase), ESPINETE DE LOS MONTADOS (véase) y HORTERA ESMIC (véase).

*BOLA NARANJA TURCOCHINA: *el astro rey.

*BOMBONAS EN SEDES: *medida de presión estándar para demandar cualquier cosa de los políticos.

*BOÑIGO CAGAJÓN: *mascota prescolar de CHEPABLO (véase) y lidereso de Más Mandril, seducido por la vieja verde TUTANKARMENA (véase). Alias: Milhouse.

*BORRACHIPANDI:* club de grandes bebedores.

*BOZAL:* pañal cubrebocas que simboliza la sumisión al NWO (véase).

*BURBUJARRA:* FLORERO (véase) de orientación sensual MARICÓNIDA (véase).

*CABALLERO CABALLERO: *agente de policía de HEZPAÑA (véase). Su eficacia para disolver guerras de bolas de nieve es conocida mundialmente.

*CAGALUNYA:* Walhalla mediterráneo habitado por seres cuasidivinos de radiante belleza y una capacidad intelectual incomprensible para los cejijuntos de la MESETA DEL HAMBRE (véase), en especial los de MANDRIL (véase). Debido a una conjura ha sido sojuzgada por la malvada HEZPAÑA (véase). Su régimen es república monárquica anticonstitucional, dirigida por un consejo de Ayatollahs. Alias: Tacañolandia.

*CAGAPLAYAS: *habitante de la INDIA (véase), cuyas ancestrales costumbres de defecación al aire libre se extienden a sembrar las plasyas donde se lavan y rebozan de zurullos como si fuera un campo de minas soviético.

*CALBICIÓN:* ente demoñaco de locura, DERROICIÓN (véaSe) y calvicie (véase CALBO) puras, célebre FLORERO (véase) MARICÓNIDO (véase). Sinónimos. Qvalición, el Qvali, Coali, Coalición.

*CALBO:* raza de espíritus no-muertos discapacitados condenados a una existencia de sufrimiento constante en mor de su discapacidad, ahogados en un cóctel de horror, vergüenza y locura infinitas. Sinónimos PCM (acrónimo de Puto Calbo de Mierda).

*CALBÓPEZ: *ángel caído de la opresión que reina por toda la eternidad sobre el Majno Floro Burbuja.Inf(iern)o, sádico ente CALBO y DERROÍDO (véase) cuyo único consuelo en la no-vida es torturar a los burbujistas condenándolos a una eternidad de servidores defectuosos y pequeñas incomodidades que van minando almas como si de BITCOÑOS (véase) se tratara.

*CALENTAMIENTO HUEVAL:* invent organizado por una banda de ladrones internacionales para desindustrializar Occidente y hacerse de oro multiplicando el precio de los productos industriales y la electricidad mediante RENOBOBAS (véase), devenido en religión ecoprogre.

*CALOPÉCICO: *relativo o referente al demoño CALBÓPEZ (véase).

*CAMPURRIANA:* pan de lembas burbujarra y gran adicción del MR. NINI DE LOS MAPITAS (véase).

*CAPTAIN SWEDEN: *célebre héroe altermundista ÑORDICUCK (véase), santo patrón del Emirato de Suecia y heraldo del SUECIDIO (véase), defensor de PAGAPENSIONES (véase) frente al MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO (véase)

*CARAPADRE: *betazo al que le ha concebido una LARVA (véase) con alguna BIGOTUDA, VISILLERA o CHARO (véase), adoptado un XSARA PICASSO (véase) y un PERRO PATADA (véase), y fantasea con CHORTINAS (véase) y un glorioso final en el PUENTE DE LA AUTOVÍA (véase). Subespecies: EMPUJACARRITOS. Nombres típicos: Joaquín.

*CARBÓN: *energía limpia e inagotable del futuro HOY.

*CARRUSEL DE LAS POLLAS:* véase CARRUSELERISMO.

*CARRUSELERISMO: *deporte de riesgo practicado por chortinas, consistente en ir saltando de rabo en rabo en una vorágine de sexo y pagafanteo hasta empotrarse con el MURO (véase). Practicante de este deporte: CARRUSELERA. Origen y descripción gráfica: saltar en un carrusel de pollas de una a otra.

*CASAPAPI:* nini de mediana edad que mora en casa de sus padres y se comporta como un eterno adolescente, garrapateando a sus progenitores.

*CATALANAZI:* subhumano habitante de CAGALUÑA (véase) partidario de su andapanadansia de la malvada HEZPAÑA (véase).

*CENTENATOR:* azote de economistas y profeta del GUANO (véase).

*CENUTRIO: *el elemento más abundante en la corteza terrestre.

*CHARIA:* código de conducta ecoprogre característico de las CHAROS (véase) que rige hasta el último aspecto de la moral y de la vida, lo permitido y lo prohibido, el Bien Supremo charil y los extravíos del MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO (véase).

*CHARO: *ente mujeroide matriarcal predominante en la Administración Pública, regido por la CHARIA (véase), y caracterizado por su incompetencia supina, prepotencia, sectarismo, malos modos, voz cazallera, y cabellos de colores extravagantes.

*CHAROCALIPSIS:* colapso social previo a MADMAX (véase) provocado por la imposición de la CHARIA (véase).

*CHAROCENO: *era geológica previa al CHAROCALIPSIS (véase), determinada por la aparición en el registro fosil de mascarillas lila, ordenadores sin resetear, 0,00001% de denuncias falsas, material de bombero para estaturas de 1,50m y otras señales del declive terminal de la Humanidad.

*CHAROTINA: *aquella CHARO (véase) que intenta volver a subirse al CARRUSEL DE LAS POLLAS (véase) empeñando todo su chocho power, añorando sus tiempos de CHORTINA (véase) sin asumir el implacable paso del tiempo y el hundimiento de su cotización en el mercado de la carne discotequil, generando a su paso oleadas de ASCOPENA (véase).

*CHARONGUITO:* cómodos pesebres funcivaguiles donde vegetan las CHAROS (véase) en la eterna gandulería. Etimología: de charo + chiringuito.

*CHEPABLO: *marqués de Ratachepuda y príncipe de las mentiras, mesías MUGREMITA (véase) caído en desgracia pero resucitó, aún ávido de poder. Sinónimos: el Jorobado de Gulagpagar, El Coleta, Coletarra, el Moñas, Piñato, Pablenin, Rata Chepuda.

*CHEPANOMICS: *programa de medidas económicas MUGREMITA (véase).

*CHIMPANZUELA: *gorilato tercermundista IZMIERDOSO (véase) de extrema DEROICIÓN (véase) situado en LETRINOAMÉRICA (véase) y liderado por MADURO (véase), pagador de CHEPABLO (véase) y de los FLOREROS (véase) pueblochavista y mazuste. Sinónimos: Bananzuela.

*CHOCHO EME: *día internacional de las CHAROS (véase), zona cero de la Peste Roja del DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase).

*CHORCHINA: *subespecia de CHORTINA (véase) de origen chinesco, caracterizada por su aspecto de muñeca, extrema PIZPIRETANCIA (véase) y raja prieta.

*CHORREAR:* pérdida de líquidos internos femeniles ocasionada por una intensa ecscitación sensuar.

*CHORTINA:* raza de demoños que adoptan la forma de doncellas púberes con olor a coco y vainilla, dotadas de gran PIZPIRETANCIA (véase) y de toda suerte de encantos femeniles, dedicadas a succionar la energía vital de los ALFAS (véase) en una vida de CARRUSELERISMO (véase) y a atormentar a los betazos con su inalcancibilidad burlona hasta su choque con el MURO (véase) y su degeneración en BIGOTUDAS, CHAROS, LESBIORCOS y VISILLERAS (véase), convirtiéndose entonces en ectoparásitos dinerarios que se nutrirán de betazos proveedores. Sinónimos: chochorts, sartenes, sartencitas, conejas.

*CIPOTECA:* contrato de esclavitud voluntaria para satisfacer deudas perpetuas con las que financiar adobados y zulos. Sinónimos: idioteca.

*CIUDAGRAMOS:

CLAVÍCULA DE TRANSFORMER:* vigorosa erección, como Panzer apuntando a un campanario o brazo de falangista saludando.

*COCALOMBIA:

COMEDORITOS:

CORONABICHO:* la Peste Roja del DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase), desatada por los JUDEOMASONES (véase) a través de la invocación de PAZUZU (véase) para avanzar en la AGENDA 2030 (véase) y la extinción del MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO (VÉASE) y la MORONEGRIZACIÓN (véase) causando el WUHANO (véase), y cuya existencia es negada por los SOLOGRIPISTAS (véase). Sinónimos: catarrín; coronasida; sidazo volador.

*COVIDIOTA:

CREMLIN: *el cubil de PUTIRANO (véase), origen de todos los males del mundo en el imaginario del MR. NINI DE LOS MAPITAS (véase).

*CUENCOARROCISMO: *modo de producción caracterísco del EMPRESAURIADO (véase) hispanistaní, en el cual la fuerza laboral desposeída de BETAZOS (véase) vende su trabajo a cambio de un salario de subsistencia.

*CUERPOESCOMBRO:* enclenque y desmedrado.

*CUNETEABLE*: sujeto defensor de una ideología roja o lila contraria al sentido común, cuya existencia sería más provechosa como abono de adelfas en acostamientos de alguna carretera nacional o comarcal jamonera.

*CUÑADISMO:* la disciplina deportiva más antigua del mundo, consistente en pontificar en tabernas y casas ajenas sin tener ni puta idea.

*DABUTI: *esprítu primigenio de estupidez pura surgido del Período Precámbrico (PP), antítesis pura de la Razón, que roe, gime y babea por toda la eternidad en el centro del Universo GILIPROGRE (véase), contoneándose sobre un patinete al son de perroflautas podemitarras, cuyas aberrantes melodías le arrullan y adormecen, y son lo único que protege a la creación de su cólera diarreica MUGREMITA (véase).

*DEMIGRANTE:* que produce vergüenza ajena extrema.

*DEMOÑO: *contracción de las palabras demonio y BEGOÑO (véase), para referirse a cualquier subser luciferino que exteriormente aparenta ser mujer, pero tiene más rabo que la Pantera Rosa.

*DERROICIÓN:* extremo deterioro o empeoramiento físico, mental y/o moral.

*DESPOJISMO ILUSTRADO:

DOC SMOKING:* avatar de CALBICIÓN (véase), Cacaceitero 2.0, Marqués de AvreJrande, Gran Atruñalador, debelador de PERRAPVTAS (véase), Inmundicia Viviente cuya ira diarreica señala la venida de PAZUZU (véase).

*DOCTOR* *VIRUELO: *jinete del Falcon, adalid de la Peste Roja, plaga del Apocalipsis GILIPROGRE (véase), heraldo de TOCHIVISTA (véase), la Última Burbuja y el advenimiento del MADMAXISMO (véase). Come ciruelos. Alias: Doc Biruelo, Doctor Fráudez, Sanchinflas, Sanchijuelo, Chánclez, Falconetti.

*DÓNAL TRAN: *gran mesías de rostro anaranjado que materializó en un bobierno las grandes enseñanzas del DESPOJISMO ILUSTRADO (véase) propias del MAJNO FLORO (véase), siendo adorado por toda la diáspora mundial de FLOREROS (véase). Entre sus aliados internacionales se encuentran PIZPI (véase), LE PEN (véase) de FGGGANCE (véase) o su versión PACO (véase) el FACHASCAL (véase).

*DORITOCUEVA: *sanctasanctórum del burbujista.

*DUCADIZAR: *enriquecer cualquier actividad con fumarro.

*EL FEO:* monstruo deforme de extrema fealdad y babeante idiocia, equivalente de Medusa en catalufo y MARICÓNIDO (véase), que acecha en los albañales más inmundos de CAGALUÑA (véase) para cobrarse presas. Alias: Connor, Cóñor, Sir Cóñor.

*ELON MUSK:* máximo vendehumos useño, padawan del de Rumasa, sumo pontífice de la SECTA TESLA (véase).

*EMPACO:* EMPAQUE (véase) caracterizado por su acendrado PAQUISMO (véase)..

*EMPAQUE: *estampa proceresca y echada pa'lante.

*EMPRESAURIO:* paciente económico característico de HEZPAÑA (véase), persona física que aspira a forrarse mediante explotación cuencoarrocista o especulación pura y dura, sin dar un palo al agua, rasgo definitorio de los gerentes empreariales hispanistaníes.

*EMPUJACARRITOS: *subespecie de CARAPADRE (véase) que además de empujar los carritos de las LARVAS (véase), también empuja los carritos en los distintos centros comerciales mientras su ama, la BIGOTUDA, VISILLERA o CHARO (véase) de turno, los llena de todo lo que le sale del coño mientras que a la hora de pagar es él quien tira de tarjeta, y quien llena el maletero del XSARA PICASSO (véase). Los empujacarritos se reebelan ocasionalmente meriendo con disimulo artículo para el coche o producto de bricolaje. Su hábitat natural son los Ikeas y monstruomercados de extrarradio.

*ENDOFOBIA: *patología hispanistaní caracterizada por un odio intenso hacia la propia Nación Española, a menudo acompañado de negacionismo de su misma existencia.

*ESPINETE DE LOS MONTADOS: *ewok nativo del Barrio de Salamanca y miembro viril del triunvirato gobernante en BOCS (véase), junto con FACHASCAL (véase) y HORTERA ESMIC (véase). Concubino de ROCÍO PIZPISTERIO (véase).

*ETNIANO: *perteneciente a una comunidad de amables y laboriosos seres de luz originarios de la INDIA (véase) y asentados en Uropa (véase), donde levantan diariamente sus países de acogida con su esfuerzo y tesón. Alías: gheethanos, tanos, murcianos.

*EXCLAVIZADOR DE MENTES: *borrachuzo cósmico, FLORERO (véase) del MAJNO FLORO BURBUJA (véase) e ínclito miembro de la BORRACHIPANDI (véase).

*F-O: *

El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición: F-O

*P-Z:*
El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición, P-Z


----------



## hijo (15 Abr 2019)

Añade BURBUJARRA: Eterno tapayogurista que ha dejado la vida pasar frente a un foro de mierda y que el primer día que bajó a la calle se dió cuenta que la vivienda había que comprarla y que los niños no vienen de París.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Abr 2019)

hijo dijo:


> Añade BURBUJARRA: Eterno tapayogurista que ha dejado la vida pasar frente a un foro de mierda y que el primer día que bajó a la calle se dió cuenta que la vivienda había que comprarla y que los niños no vienen de París.



Hecho. Muchos también se sentirán identificados contigo y con esa definición.


----------



## Poleman (15 Abr 2019)

Falta el FEO


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2019)

CAMPURRIANO, MAGUFO y ENMURADA. 

GATOCALIPSIS, BETILLAS, IZMIERDA...


----------



## Nefersen (15 Abr 2019)

JRANDE


----------



## Aeneas (15 Abr 2019)

Aynrandiano2: Mesías libertario con Txapela de Burbuja. Gran profeta del TSU (Tácticas de Supervivencia Urbana) y el terror de las motos. Fue un gran visionario en el cambio de sexo legal como protección contra las hordas feminazis y sus post son conocidos por ser más largos que la biblia, la torá, el corán y el quijote juntos. Gran hombre al que la gente de bien le tenemos estima.

Se le representa en modo de Christo Patocrator, con La Rebelión del Atlas en una mano, un spray de pimienta en la otra, con un chaleco antipinchazos y una txapela que brilla cual aura santa. En vez de pisar una serpiente, en la representación se le ve pisando una moto.

P.D. No te lo tomes mal randy, aquí la gente de bien te queremos mucho.

P.D. 2 Falta la nación independiente de Toledo Norte.


----------



## hijo (17 Abr 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hecho. Muchos también se sentirán identificados contigo y con esa definición.



Gracias amigo.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Abr 2019)

panchitoide no está bien definido. Falta ñordicuck, que abundan mucho por el foro.


----------



## Ratzel (17 Abr 2019)

Muy bueno.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Abr 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> panchitoide no está bien definido. Falta ñordicuck, que abundan mucho por el foro.



Se admiten enmiendas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Abr 2019)

Muy necesario y de agradecer, a pesar del sesgo ideológico.

Echo en falta: la Generación Langosta y a los nuncabajistas, los frentemonos, PCMs como sinónimo de calvos, y una definición de NWO, Iluminati y reptilianos. Si lo reorientas como herramienta introductoria para pomperos y visitantes externos, igual le podrías pedir a Calópez una chincheta y todo.


----------



## nx- (17 Abr 2019)

Sartencitas amigo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Abr 2019)

nxsoria dijo:


> Sartencitas amigo



Sinónimo de CHORTINA.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2019)

A PELITO
DERROICIÓN
BOMBONAS EN LAS SEDES
MORONEGRADA
QUALICION
FURIA PORCINA
TELAFO/MELAFO


----------



## ﷽ (17 Abr 2019)

MASIVAMENTE
CENTENATOR
TROI
S.A.L.G.A.R.
CONGOZUELA
CRONODELFÍN
ATIQUENSE
UDÁN
TALUEC

Formalicemos la palabra derroído 

Habría que crear un espacio con expresiones, del tipo de "cuidado pues" o "ten ánimo y no decaigas".


----------



## el mensa (17 Abr 2019)

En delitos telemáticos se lo estarán pasando pipa traduciendo nuestros mensajes.


----------



## etsai (19 Abr 2019)

*NEKANE*: tiene todo lo malo de la Charo y además es abertzale.

*VOTAR MASIVAMENTE*: votar a VOX.


----------



## Visilleras (19 Abr 2019)

Sublime
Mi dies!!!


----------



## Ming I (19 Abr 2019)

CAGAPLAYAS subespecie marronida, venida del mismo lugar que los ETNIANOS


----------



## BlackKnight (19 Abr 2019)

Muy bueno, me estoy partiendo la polla. Lo de "Jorobado de Gulagpagar" me ha llegado al alma


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Abr 2019)

Follabicis
Follaperros
Letrinoamerica
Burbuja sexual
Aparheid.o como.se diga

No mercado
Ppcc
Huelebragas planchabragas empujacarritos.


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2019)

Empresaurio
Picateclas
Hinjiniero
Doritocueva
Pepito
Pikoilero
Nuncabajistas
Siempre le echo 20 Euros
Bancolchon
Tocatejistas
Tapayogurismo


----------



## Skara (19 Abr 2019)

Viogenizar / Viogenizado
Femiloca / Feminazi
Uropa
Onejetas
Caralefada
Floro / Florero
Pagapensiones
Nazipandi
Ascopena
Erecciones Generales
Fiesta transmaribollera
El Preparao
Macroncito
PACMAno

No sé si están (supongo que sí), si no quizá pueda estudiarlo la academia:

Sorosnifado: abducido por Soros (onejetas, progrez..)
Soromizado: perjudicado por Soros (incontables)
Soromita: el vicaruelo que perjudica en nombre de Soros
Sorovenidos: los que llegan en oscura beneficencia


----------



## ﷽ (19 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> Macroncito



MARICRON


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hay que defender el charonguito ( charo+chinrigito.... lo registro en burbuja si no esta ya, sirva este mensaje como prueba)




Felicitar al OP por su labor y por la perfecta definicion conceptual. Orgulloso me hallo de formar parte del diccionario de esta santa casa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

Charotina, una invencion genial del atico. Dicese de aquellas charos que vuelven al mercado de la carne discotequil a tope de power, añorando sus tiempos de chortina/sartencita pero que no asume el implacable paso del tiempo, generando a su paso mas ascopena que erecciones.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

Compruebo anonadado como el termino TURCOCHINO no esta incluido en el hilo. Es asbolutamente imperativo su inclusion a fin de entender la compleja psique de Mr NINI y su complejos atavicos mas profundos.


----------



## vagina salvaje (19 Abr 2019)

este diccionario me place


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Abr 2019)

cuando esté terminado será una ovra cumbre del saber humano que no debe faltar en ningún hogar


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

cancer de sidra como manifestacion de la 11ª plaga egipcia.


----------



## Furillo (19 Abr 2019)

LARVA: Hijo no deseado
FLORERO: Usuario registrado en éste nuestro bendito "floro" (burbuja.info)
FFCCSE: Apatrulladores de las redes sociales o policía del pensamiento


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

Falta PROCER en su acepcion de hidalgo hispanico renacentista


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

Pechopalomo como adjetivo calificativo de cierto tipo de Pepito.


----------



## Von Riné (19 Abr 2019)

Y turco chino? Imperdonable que no esté


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

GItanoVOx --- momento critico en la vida burbujil en la que Mr NIni dio un paso mas alla en su demencia. Girando de tesis libertarias al eco-comunismo-lila. Preocupante lo de este chico... rogamos por su alma pecadora.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2019)

PRIMERADAMACONSUERTE: DIcese de cierta arribista, escaladora de partido, que labro su porvenir de rodillas en la alcoba de Galapa-Grado


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Abr 2019)

No, si están surgiendo términos como setas, da para libro. Y para paja.

Imperdonable mi error al no hablar de turcochinos, Er Cremlin, etc. Más trabajo será mi penitencia.


----------



## YamZa (20 Abr 2019)

Todo florero está obligado a estudiar el diccionario burbujista.


----------



## Come sano (20 Abr 2019)

Esto lo pilla un funcivago pompero del CNI y le derroye el nucleo del alma en menos que pita el pollo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Abr 2019)

Come sano dijo:


> Esto lo pilla un funcivago pompero del CNI y le derroye el nucleo del alma en menos que pita el pollo.



Todo es cum animo iocandi.


----------



## Delco (20 Abr 2019)

Pero montad una wiki o algo no seais tan cutres...


----------



## Skara (20 Abr 2019)

food riots dijo:


> Insisto encarecidamente en que esta ilustre academia *debe adoptar* un término que defina la_ antichortina_. Esa chica en edad pizpireta pero que debido a una vida sedentaria y una dieta abundante en grasas y azúcares tiene una complexión física de gran tonelaje e *insiste cabezonamente* en llevar chorts ultracortos, y tops que hacen el mismo daño a la vista que mirar un arco de soldadura. Es por esa coincidencia léxico- significante que propongo el término *ORCO DE SOLDADURA*. Sea como fuere, es urgente y necesario abarcar este asunto, especialmente con la inminente llegada del verano. Y a tal efecto lo hago saber.



Yo las llamo Globalizadas. Llevo mal el terrorismo estético.


----------



## Furillo (21 Abr 2019)

VIOGENIZAR también lo echo en falta
COMEDORITOS tampoco puede faltar


----------



## MINO PONTI (21 Abr 2019)

Falta: "Cienes y cienes de veces"
"mis hogos"
"lametacones"
"Onvre"
"Orco"
"Rumanoide".


----------



## ﷽ (22 Abr 2019)

ALFAMIENTO NACIONAL: Victoria de VOX el 28 de abril.

Mis cosas - Esta noche soñé una nueva palabra: ALFAMIENTO


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Abr 2019)

Falta procer


----------



## ﷽ (22 Abr 2019)

Has incluido nutrizanks. Yo metería también el verbo nutrir a secas. Ejemplo. "Me nutren los vídeos de decapitaciones de narcos".


----------



## Lake (22 Abr 2019)

Falta PASAPISERO , en desuso últimamente por la estremecedora escasez de cash de la gente .


----------



## TRYTON (22 Abr 2019)

MOTOSIERRABLE


----------



## TRYTON (22 Abr 2019)

TIRONUCABLE


----------



## ﷽ (22 Abr 2019)

No olvidemos TIRONUCABLE.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Abr 2019)

Furillo dijo:


> VIOGENIZAR también lo echo en falta
> COMEDORITOS tampoco puede faltar




Por extension doritocueva....




Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> No olvidemos TIRONUCABLE y MOTOSIERRABLE



Esos dos son sinonimo de fusilanime.


----------



## TRYTON (22 Abr 2019)

RATATHANX


----------



## mecaweto (22 Abr 2019)

Falta CUNETEABLE y su antónimo PARACUELLIZABLE.


----------



## ﷽ (22 Abr 2019)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Por extension doritocueva....
> 
> Esos dos son sinonimo de fusilanime.



No estoy de acuedo... El fusilánime también es alguien falto de ánimo y valor para soportar las desgracias o hacer frente a grandes empresas. Los tironucables son simple escoria, sin mucho otro matiz.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Abr 2019)

Que grande la definicion de charotina !!!... que precision....


Propongo las siguientes:

Sucubo.... como fase de transicion en que la chortina se transforma en charo.... Pasa del olor a coco al tena-lady.

Hijoputismo: union de sarcasmo, cinismo y acidez en la expresion sobretodo escrita. Ej cuanto hijoputismo !.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> No estoy de acuedo... El fusilánime también es alguien falto de ánimo y valor para soportar las desgracias o hacer frente a grandes empresas. Los tironucables son simple escoria, sin mucho otro matiz.




Te lo compro !!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Abr 2019)

Este es mio tambien y lo registro aqui para mis futuros copyright....

Esperperrimo.... union de esperpentico y pauperrimo.... Especialmente util para definir las actuaciones de los gobiernos que nos acaudillan por turno. En algunos casos podria emplearse como sinonimo de ascopena.


----------



## George Orwell (22 Abr 2019)

Gracias, de verdad. Uno no deja de alucinar cuando, asombrado, se percata de que es conocedor de tan rico léxico adquirido casi de forma inconsciente.


----------



## ﷽ (23 Abr 2019)

PENEPLÁCITO.


Miss Curiosity dijo:


> ofreces [...] fototetas para obtener el peneplácito de los foreros.


----------



## Autómata (23 Abr 2019)

Tito DROGHI


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Abr 2019)

No me da tiempo a leerme todo el hilo.
¿Están dos clásicos?:

*INFRASER *(uno de los primero términos míticos del foro)
*DEJAR LA CARA COMO RADIO DE PINTOR* (acuñado en las primeras aventuras foriles hablando de Arrimadas)


----------



## Aeneas (23 Abr 2019)

IGLESIA CAÓTICA: es la Iglesia Católica de toda la vida pero con un papa progre que suelta los mismos discursos que Pablo Iglesias pero con acento del Río de la Plata.


----------



## George Orwell (23 Abr 2019)

Así a vuelapluma, echo en falta varios términos:
*BOLULANDIA*: país PANCHITOIDE de LETRINOAMÉRICA aficionado a las quiebras de Estado, el *FURGOL *(véase) como medio de vida global, la *IMPRESORA *(véase) sin fin e inventor del concepto "corralito" como solución al final de los cartuchos de tinta de impresora.

Me gustaría también dar espaldarazo a otros términos ya citados y siempre necesarios: INFRASER, A PELITO / A PELO, BOMBONAS EN SEDES, SARTENES, LANGOSTAS / GENERACIÓN LANGOSTA, PCM,


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Abr 2019)

*Panchitradi*: dicese del monaguillo sodomita del papado que basa la identidad de España en una interpretacion torticera de la historia y la tradicion. Pone especial enfasis en el mestizaje americano para justificar subrrepticiamente la invasion marronida contemporanea de sus congeneres. Al mismo tiempo niega la componente racialista de la historia española como los estatutos de limpieza de sangre o las redadas contra los gitanos. Se caracteriza por una verborrea delirante mediante proposiciones metafisicas no falsables para ocultar sus carencias en formacion cientifica. Odia a muerte todo lo proviniente al norte de los Pirineos, especialmente los alemanes aunque sean catolicos.


----------



## Louis Renault (23 Abr 2019)

Moronegrada, mugretada,,:Avalanchas y tumulto de moronegros,o mugremitas juntos.
Piojada, pulgosos, mugreizmierda:Tumulto de mugremitas


----------



## Cascoscuro (17 May 2019)

Lo subo y continuamos


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

¿Más aportes para ir añadiendo?


----------



## Niño Dios (27 Ago 2019)

_Hezpantxista/Hispanchista_ no lo vas a incluir, eh amigo hezpantxista?


----------



## Niño Dios (27 Ago 2019)

Mas... 

_Follaniños
HECU_


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Mas...
> 
> _Follaniños
> HECU_



¿Qué es HECU?


----------



## Niño Dios (27 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué es HECU?



_hermano espiritual cobrizo universal_

Hay que abreviar, porque se usa mucho...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> _hermano espiritual cobrizo universal_
> 
> Hay que abreviar, porque se usa mucho...



Añadido a HISPANCHISTA.


----------



## Niño Dios (27 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Añadido a HISPANCHISTA.



La definición tiene una errata. Es _letrinoamérica_...

Viene recogido así en tu propio diccionario...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> La definición tiene una errata. Es _letrinoamérica_...
> 
> Viene recogido así en tu propio diccionario...



Corregido.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Sep 2019)

Mugresia.... progres mugrientos basicamente podemos y acolitos.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Dic 2019)

arriba hilo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Ene 2020)

arriba!


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Ene 2020)

No sería hoy mal día para incorporar el Ministerio de la Verdad (Newtral)


----------



## Torrente Ballester (7 Ene 2020)

A mí me suena que VIRUELO tiene origen burbujo; y si no lo tiene, debería tenerlo. Que está en el "diccionario", sí, pero a día de hoy con mucho mérito.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ene 2020)

*F-O:

FACHA: *todo el que no es GILIPROGRE (véase).

*FACHASCAL:* el Paleto de Amurrio, mesías voxemita de afliada nariz y acendrado SIONAZISMO (véase), miembro viril del triunvirato gobernante en BOCS (véase), junto con ESPINETE DE LOS MONTADOS (véase) y HORTERA ESMIC (véase).

*FALCON: *medio de transporte gratuito y no contaminante de los ecoprogres.

*FALSODENUNCIADORA: 

FANEGAS: *individuo bien NUTRIDO (véase) y en consecuente expansión a lo ancho.

*FEMILOCA: *fémina marxistizada aquejada de furores uterinos.

*FEMINAZI: *fémina histérica afectada por una misandria militante. Sinónimos: feaminista.

*FGGGANCE: *decadente facción de Warhammer situada entre Albión, el Imperio y Estalia, colonizada por AFROSIMIOS (véase).

*FLORERA: *raza de seres mitológicos de sexo femenino que se rumorea se han registrado como FLOREROS (véase). A pesar de la sospecha generalizada de que tienen más rabo que la Pantera Rosa, les encanta florear, y embriagar con su femenil perfume a decenas de floreros que acuden puntuales a oler sus perfúmenes mugeriles sin par. Además adornan el foro con su magnífica presencia decorativa... pero poco más.

*FLORERO:* miembro registrado/a del Majgno Floro Burbuja.Inf(iern)o, que en consecuencia ha vendido su alma inmortal al demoño CALBÓPEZ (véase).

*FOLLABICIS: *ONVRE (véase) de mediana edad y tendencias suicidas, derroido implacablemente por la vida, que se desquita arriesgando su vida en el único medio de locomoción sobre el cual las leyes de HISPANISTÁN (véase) le amparan. Suele provocar atascos por su velocidad anormalmente reducida y accidentes por su desconocimiento de la palabra "arcén".

*FOLLABOZALES:

FOLLACABRAS: *subtipo de MARRÓNIDOS (véase) amantes de la zoofilia caprina y adoradores del tirano Mahoma, célebre pederasta del siglo VII, profeta sin profecía. Sinónimos: rebanacuellos, moro.

*FOLLAMOROS:* afecto a los FOLLACABRAS (véase) ávido de pollas circuncisas y alfanjes.

*FOLLANEGROS: *que gusta de ser enculado por AFROSIMIOS (véase) poseídos por los espíritus de PAZUZU y SOROS (véase).

*FOLLANIÑOS:* intrépido MARICÓNIDO (véase) GILIPROGRE (véase) pionero en la normalización de la pederastia como sexualidad alternativa por vía del ejemplo activo. A menos que sea cura, entonces es el mayor creminal que haiga conocido la Umanidac.

*FOLLAPERROS:* dementes animalistas zoofílicos que propugnan la extinción de la especie humana a la vez que humanizan a sus animales.

*FOLLARRELOJES:

FRACALOSER:

FRANCO:

FRANCOMODÍN: *clásico movimiento disuasorio empleado por la IZMIERDA (véase) GILIPROGRE (véase) para acabar con cualquier discusión racional en la queda en evidencia, desviando la atención de un tema (normalmente NO relacionado con el franquismo) aludiendo a FRNACO (véase). Ardid barriobajero, propio de ROJELIERS (véase) de bajo caletre, en la actualidad se ha extendido a todo ámbito político, siendo empleado incluso por el PIPÍ (véase).

*FRENTEMONO: *Antítesis pilosa del CALBO (véase), término empleado de forma despectiva por éstos hacia los que aún no tienen la frente desplazada hacia atrás.

*FURIA PORCINA:* extrema vehemencia acompañada de gruñidos al realizar una acción, ya sea de índole sexual o de cualquier otra clase.

*FUSILÁNIME: *persona fusilable debido a su estomagante pusilanimidad.

*GANDALUCÍA: * reino legendario del Sur de HISPANISTAN (véase) donde el dinero crecía en un -también legendario- árbol que recibía el nombre de Per. Su lengua jamás llegó a ser descifrada.

*GILIPROGRE:* Sinónimos: rojiprogre.

*GOGAGOLA: *Vix Vaporubs líquido de color marrónido, bebiba de preferencia en el Majno Floro Burbuja, en especial para expulsar por la NARIC (véase).

*GORDACA:* subtipo femenil de fétida y adiposa robustez que espanta a todos excepto a los más salidos y degenerados, es decir, el 95% de los ONVRES (véase)..

*GORDACO FERRERAS:* telepredicador GILIPROGRE (véase) de sudorosa y repulsiva adiposidad que oficia sus homilias en la Secta TE-LEVÍ-SIÓN (véase); concubino porcino de Ana Pastor. Alias: Fanegas.

*GORDO DE LAS HARINAS: *humanoide devenido en fanegas al cebarse con farináceos.

*GORDORIA: *maricónido derroyed gandaluz, santo patrón del cruisinguerismo pantanil, afamado FLORERO (véase) del MAJNO FLORO BURBUJA (véase).

*GOSTOSO:* extremadamente agradable.

*GUANO: *colapso económico que precederá al MADMAXISMO (véase). Será en OCTUBRE (véase)

*GUARROS: *conunto de MUGREMITAS (VÉASE), izquierdosos transochados, rojoseparatistas robaperas, etarras recogenueces, narcobilvarianos, antifascistas antidesordorante y demás escoria femigiliprogre cuneteable y barrancolanzable.

*HASTURIAS: *paradisíaco páramo céltico bañado por el OCÉANO COCANTÁBRICO (véase) dónde hasta las calles están hechas de CARBÓN (véase) y los paisanus follan con GORDACAS (véase), vaques o gallines, dependiendo del día, tras refrescar el gaznate con unas buenas sidras.

*HECONOMISTA:

HEZPAÑA:

HEZTREMADURA: *país imaginario habitado por caribeños que hablan raro y votan al Partido Asesino CorruPSOE.

*HIJOPUTISMO: *conducta que combina malicia, maldad, burla y desdén hacia el prójimo, deporte nacional en HEZPAÑA (véase).

*HINFORMÁTICA:

HINJENIERO: *chamán de feria criado en los laboratorios secretos de la LOGSE. dónde fue instruido en multitud de disciplinas pseudocientificas que ahora aplica con esmero en su cargo acreditado de "Volteador de Hamburguesas de 2ª clase" en un Cutre King localizado en algún sombrío callejón de APUÑALABURGO DEL NORTE (véase).

*HINTERNEC:

HISPANCHISTA: *homínido PANCHITOIDE (véase) nativo de LETRINOAMÉRICA (véase) que se cree español y propugna la españolidad de nuestros hermanos espirituales cobrisos.

*HISPANISTÁN: 

HORTERA ESMIC*: político HISPANISTANÍ (véase), miembro viril del triunvirato gobernante en BOCS (véase), junto con FACHASCAL (véase) y ESPINETE DE LOS MONTADOS (véase). Antiguo Boina Verde de los Tercios españoles de Flandes, fue acusado de un crimen que no había cometido. Hoy, buscado todavía por el gobierno de la PÉRFIDA (véase), malvive en un chiribitil del Barrio de Salamanca, en MANDRIL (véase), como soldado de fortuna, alquilandose por 4 maravedíes en trabajos de poco lustre, a menudo en calidad de charlatán por cuenta de otros que no tienen tanto tiempo libre. Si tiene usted algún problema y si le encuentra, no podrá contratarle. Sus brindis épicos le abrieron las puertas y las piernas de una relación pecaminosa con la CHAROTINA (véase) Cristina Seguí.

*HUELEBRAGUISMO: *estrategia de supervivencia de los BETAZOS DERROÍDOS y/o CUERPOESCOMBROS (véase) consistene en el servilismo más vil hacia los chochetes empoderados, en especial una vez éstos se han empotrado contra el MURO (véase). Sinónimos: planchabraguismo.

*HUSTEC:* pronombre personal tónico de segunda persona, tratamiento de cortesía propio del Majno Floro Burbuja.

*INDIA: *subcontinente MARRÓNIDO (véase), cuna fecal de la nueva Humanidac patrocinada por el NWO (véase), habitada por ingentes hordas de CAGAPLAYAS (véase), patria original de los ETNIANOS (véase) y ex-colonia de la PÉRFIDA (véase).

*INVENT MAN: *homínido dado a los invents e baja estofa, a menudo CM.

*ISRAHELL: *teocracia socialista localizada en Palestina, patria ancestral de la JUDIADA (véase) creada en 1947 tras el robo masivo de la propiedad privada y la limpieza étnica de la población nativa.

*IZMIERDA:

IRENA MONTADA: *deficienta mentala BIGOTUDA (véase) made in HEZPAÑA (véase), actual concubina oficial de CHEPABLO (véase) y madre de tres LARVAS (véase). Alias: Ireno.

*JENARO INDUSTRIES:* principal ramo de la industria en HEZPAÑA (véase) dedicado a la extracción de suculentas paguitas, fuente de ingreos de innúmeras CHAROS (véase), gracias al cual el país logrará el pleno desempleo, momento en el que advendrá el CHAROCALIPSIS (véase).

*JESÙS LO DIJO: *criminal viajero del tiempo trastornado y recluido por la Policía del Tiempo en un Spectrum, condenado a escribir incoherencias digitales donde aún es capaz, en su bondac, de salpimentar advertencias, pistas y profecías sobre el futuro de la Humanidac.

*JINETERA:* empresaria altermundista al albur de las CHEPANOMICS (véase).

*JUDEOMACRÓN: *jocoso enanito colocado a la cabeza de la FGGGANCE (véase) por la JUDIADA (véase), ávido de rabos AFROSIMIOS (véase) y siervo del NWO (véase). Sinónimos: Macroncito, Maricrón.

*JUDEOMASONERÍA:

JUDIADA:* muchedumbre nariguda dedicada a perjudicar al prójimo en provecho propio siguiendo sus ancestrales costumbres.

*JUMANJI: *tsunami de caos desatado por los MARRÓNIDOS (véase) en las grandes ciudades, que precederá al MADMAXISMO (véase).

*LANGOSTA: *integrante de la generación del Beibi Bum (n. 1945-70), que disfrutó de la coyuntura perfecta para trabajar y ahorrar haciéndose un buen caldo con la gallina de los huevos de oro durante décadas. En la actualidad es férreo defensor del _status quo_, critica a los jóvenes "que no trabajan porque no quieren" y NUNCABAJISTA (véase) extremos. Famosa es su negativa a bajarse de la burra aunque arda el establo. Al igual que una plaga de langostas, no dejará nada tras de sí.

*LARVA: *cría más o menos deseada de un CARAPADRE (véase) y una mugera.

*LATÚN: *lata de atún, kit de superivencia básico diario y unidad monetaria en el MADMAXISMO (véase).

*LEFAPUS BITXERO: *secreción purulenta de los adoradores de PAZUZU (véase) en celo, muy singularmente DOC SMOKING (véase).

*LESBIORCO: *subespecie mujeril condenada al NUNCAFOLLISMO (véase) y caracterizada por una sudorosa y mórbida obesidad, conducta zafia, histerismo exacerbado y pelo y ropajes extravagantes, así como un adoctrinamiento extremo en la CHARIA.

*LETRINOAMÉRICA: *continente semimarrónido derroído, hogar de los PANCHITOIDES y los TIRAFLECHAS (véase).

*LIBREVAGO SINDICAL:

LOLEANTE:* gracioso, que produce hilaridad, y en especial la expulsión de GOGAGOLA (véase) por la NARIC (véase).

*LONCHAFINISMO: *escuela filosófica que propugna el máximo aprovechamiento de los recursos y la renta disponible, cuyo nombre deriva de la táctica matriarcal de finales del siglo XX consistente en apurar a muerte el chope del Super para llegar a fin de més, cortándolo "a lonchas finas".

*MADMAXISMO: *fase survivalista de plenitud de la Humanidac posterior a la Última Burbuja y el colapso de la civilización actual, que tendrá su inicio en el GUANO (véase). Será en OCTUBRE (véase).

*MANDRIL:* aldea de 2 millones de habitantes en el puto centro de la MESETA DEL HAMBRE (véase), capital de HEZPAÑA (véase) en razón de su combinación de todos los defectos del país. Completamente sitiada por PACOGRADO véase) y a menos de dos hpras de LA SAGRA (véase).

*MANIGGERSTANTE: *manifestante AFROSIMIO (véase).

*MANTERÍO NEGRERO: *alegre modalidad de venta minorista libre de impuestos practicada por toda clase de PAGAPENSIONES (véase) de origen AFROSIMIO (véase) y MARRÓNIDO (véase), característica de MANDRIL (véase) y otrora protegida por TUTANKARMENA (véase).

*MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO: *tú que nos lees. ¿Qué haces que aún no te has extinguido sin armar escándalo? Tienes que dejar tu sitio a los PAGAPENSIONES (véase), hazte ÑORDICUCK.

*MARICÓNIDO:* Subespecie de homúnculos promiscuos caracterizados por su afición a petarse el culo, resultando en los consiguientes prolapso anal y extrema derroición. Sinónimos: cagasemen, soplanucas, muerdalmohadas, pierdeaceite, homosensual. Equivalente femenino: bollera.

*MARRÓNIDO: *homínido procedente de África o Asia, caracterizado por su tez color hez.

*MASIVAMENTE:* con gran vehemencia o en gran cantidac.

*MESETA DEL HAMBRE:* corazón y esencia de HEZPAÑA (véase) caracterizado por su cultura PALETO-ESCOPETERA (véase).

*METALERO:* miembro de una secta adoradora del Becerro de Oro que acumula metales preciosos en BALCONCHÓN (véase).

*MICROQUIMERISMO:

MINDUNGUI:* persono de poca entidad.

*MIRADA DE LAS MIL POLLAS:

MOÑECO:* difunto.

*MORONEGRIZACIÓN: *proceso de sustitución étnica, racial y cultural de los MARBADOS ONVRES BLANCOS (véase) por los joviales MORONEGROS(véase). Sinónimos: Plan Kalergi.

*MORONEGRO:* categoría étnica que comprende a AFROSIMIOS (véase) y FOLLACABRAS (véase), en puridad, y por extensión a todos los MARRÓNIDOS (véase).

*MOTOSIERRABLE: *que merece un castigo drástico, como ser descuartizado vivo con una motosierra..

*MR. NINI DE LOS MAPITAS: *mítico ente levantino de DERROICIÓN (véase) pura alérgico al trabajo, resideñador universal de países y fronteras, que echa espumarajos de rabia con los temas más intrascendentes, alimentado por chutes constantes de campurrianas en vena. Sinónimos: Gaysenberg, Jaisenberg, Mr White, El Perro, Campitontón.

*MUGREMITA: *ralea de subseres adoradores de CHEPABLO (véase) que ansían la destrucción de la civilización y su reconstrucción según su deforme imagen.

*MUGRESÍA: *la progresía MUGREMITA (véase).

*MURO: *punto de inflexión de DERROICIÓN (véase) extrema en el ciclo vital de las CHORTINAS (véase) cuando, por causa de la edad y el CARRUSELEO su atractivo se esfuma y metamorfosean en toda suerte de espeluznantes especímenes de BIGOTUDAS, CHAROS, LESBIORCOS y VISILLERAS (véase).

*NANCY: *sectario adorador de Gidler.

*NARIC:* probóscide destinada a la expulsión de GOGAGOLA (véase) ante situaciones LOLEANTES (véase) y la aspiración de DRONJAS (véase) pulverizadas.

*NEGRIZAL:* agrupamiento de AFROSIMIOS (véase) en sus países natales o en los de acogida (véase PAGAPENSIONES) caracterizado por su seguridad y elevado nivel de vida.

*NEGROCIO:

NEKANE: *mutación VASCONGUIZADA (véase) de las CHAROS, fea hasta decir vasca y caracterizada por su extremo IZMIERDISMO (véase) e interpretación radical de la CHARIA (véase).

*NEOLENGUA: *dialecto corruptor diseñado como medio de manipulación de masas por el NWO (véase) para convertir todo intercambio de palabras en un ariete propagandístico GILIPROGRE (véase).

*NOMLOGISMO:* Vocablo, acepción o giro propio de la NEOLENGUA (véase) del NWO (véase) impuesto mediante repetición machacona, cutre pero efectiva, en los MASS MIERDA (véase)

*NIUTRAL: *el nuevo ministerio de la verdad rojiprogre pastoreado por la concubina del GORDACO FERRERAS (véase).

*NUNCABAJISMO:* dogma religioso cuyos 10 mandamientos son: 1. El precio de la vivienda nunca baja, mi piso se ha revalorizado la hostia; 2. Alquilar es tirar el dinero, más te valdría haber comprado; 3. La hipoteca es una inversión; 4. Compras la casa, la alquilas, y los inquilinos te pagan la letra y el IBI; 5. Siempre puedo refinanciar; 6. Si no van bien las cosas siempre lo puedo vender; 7. Prefiero tenerlo vacío antes que rebajarlo; 8. El piso es mío, no del banco; 9. Lo tengo todo a medias y mi mujer nunca me echará de casa; 10. El capitalismo no funciona, ojalá gobierne Pablo Iglesias y acabe con los bancos y los especuladores que han hundido el país.

*NUNCAFOLLISMO: *escuela filosófica que, partiendo de la nula autoestima y la derroición física, intelectual y moral, propugna la extinción del ego y asume la imposibilidad de mantener relaciones sexuales con otros seres vivos. Seguidor de esta escuela: nuncafollista, nuncafoller, incel.

*NUTRITHANKS: *criptomoneda burbujista creada por CALVÓPEZA (VÉASE) Y otorgada mediante el agradecimiento de los conforeros en reacciÓn a los posts, que sólo permite comprar drogas de diseño chechenas.

*NWO:

ÑORDICISTA: *persono que se hace pajas con los ÑÓRDICOS (véase) y desearía ser como ellos.

*ÑÓRDICO: *habitante de inmundas cloacas septentrionales con complejo de superioridad.

*ÑORDICUCK: *subespecie de MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO (VÉASE) que a través de una deriva anticristiana neopagana ñordicista jaleada por el NWO (véase) ha abrazado la autoextinción y asumido su papel en la vida lamiendo pollas moras y animando a AFROSIMIOS y MOROMIERDAS a polifollarse a sus CHORTINAS y preñar a sus BIGOTUDAS mientras da palmas.

*OCÉANO COCANTÁBRICO: *masa de agua que remoja el noroeste de HEZPAÑA(véase) y que constituye la ruta de la seda del Siglo Bentíuno, principal vía de acceso al mercado de la mayor industria de LETRINOAMERICA (véase) en general y de COCALOMBIA(véase) en concreto..

*OCTUBRE: *momento clave en que advendrá el GUANO (véase) que marcará el inicio del MADMAXISMO (véase).

*OENEJETAS:* subespecie de robalimosnas que viven de dar la brasa con la penita que dan los pobretones tercermundistas.

*OLANDA: *país de UROPA (véase), guarida de rebeldes herejes y tacaños.

*ONVRE:* el sexo culpable de todos males del mundo.

*OSO GUANOSO: *espíritu plantígrado que acecha tras las Ondas de Elliott, heraldo del colapso económico y mascota oficial del foro.

*OZITO: *pornomuso del MAJNO FLORO (véase) y siviente eterno del TORBE (véase)


----------



## barborico (7 Ene 2020)

Falta súcnor


----------



## mogollon (7 Ene 2020)

falta será en Octubre, fecha del madmaxismo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Ene 2020)

Empujacarritos: subser que además de empujar los carritos de las larvas, también empuja los carritos en los distintos centros comerciales mientras "la jefa" los llena de todo lo que le sale del coño, si acaso mete algo el al carro siempre será algún artículo para el coche o algún producto de bricolaje, a la hora de pagar es el quien tira de tarjeta. Los empujacarritos muchas veces sueln ser a su vez carapadres, los Ikea son legendarios por ser los lugares con más empujacarritos por metro cuadrado.

Guarros: sinónimo de perroflautas. Mugrientos, podemitas, izquierdistas, antifas y demás escoria femigiliprogre altamente fusilable.

Puente de la autovia: sitio por el que muchos carapadres y empujacarritos sueñan con llegar a tirarse un día con picasso, charo larvas y toda la hostia.

Hay algunas palabras de este glosario a las que nadie les ha puesto definición aun.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Ene 2020)

Cuando este todo completado y con sus definiciones lo guardo en PDF y lo subo a mediafire junto a los post de misandria.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ene 2020)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> A mí me suena que VIRUELO tiene origen burbujo; y si no lo tiene, debería tenerlo. Que está en el "diccionario", sí, pero a día de hoy con mucho mérito.



Por supuesto que lo de Viruelo surgió aquí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ene 2020)

Gangrel dijo:


> Empujacarritos: subser que además de empujar los carritos de las larvas, también empuja los carritos en los distintos centros comerciales mientras "la jefa" los llena de todo lo que le sale del coño, si acaso mete algo el al carro siempre será algún artículo para el coche o algún producto de bricolaje, a la hora de pagar es el quien tira de tarjeta. Los empujacarritos muchas veces sueln ser a su vez carapadres, los Ikea son legendarios por ser los lugares con más empujacarritos por metro cuadrado.
> 
> Guarros: sinónimo de perroflautas. Mugrientos, podemitas, izquierdistas, antifas y demás escoria femigiliprogre altamente fusilable.
> 
> ...



Incorporados. 

Se hace lo que se puede cuando hay tiempo y ganas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Ene 2020)

Animo.... que el resultado es genial.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Ene 2020)

No he visto LONCHAFINISTA.

Increible que no este GILIPROGRE.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Ene 2020)

LOREALISTA/PORQUEYOLOVALGUISTA: Actitud ante la vida, ejercida principalmente por la bigotuda patria, por la que crees que tus actos no tienen consecuencias y el mundo te debe algo por el simple hecho deleitarnos con tu presencia.

ALFONSÍN: Utensilio polliforme con el que Dodoria intentaba preñarse el alma


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ene 2020)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> No he visto LONCHAFINISTA.
> 
> Increible que no este GILIPROGRE.



Pues prueba a definir Giliprogre.

Ya consta* LONCHAFINISMO: *escuela filosófica que propugna el máximo aprovechamiento de los recursos y la renta disponible, cuyo nombre deriva de la táctica matriarcal de finales del siglo XX consistente en apurar a muerte el chope del Super para llegar a fin de més, "A lonchas finas".


----------



## Tumama (8 Ene 2020)

Qué vergüenza, utilice algunas de estas palabras cuando estuve en España hace poco. Creí que eran de uso común allá y no en el foro solamente


----------



## TitusMagnificus (8 Ene 2020)

Simplemente genial. Es como el diccionario de Coll de hace mil años pero modernizado


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Ene 2020)

*Florera:* Adj o subs. fem. Dícese de aquel espécimen vegetal de anchas caderas y cortas entendederas, al que le encanta florear, y embriagar con su femenil perfume a decenas foreros que acuden puntuales a oler su fragancia sin igual. A parte de eso, adorna y maquilla nuestro sin par foro con su presencia y magnífica presencia decorativa... pero poco más.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Ene 2020)

Faltan:
FRENTEMONO: Antítesis del PCM (véase). Acepción despectiva de los calbos hacia los que aún no tienen la frente desplazada hacia atrás. 
TIRONUCABLE: Individuo prescindible en la sociedad, por su bajeza ética y su poco aporte.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Ene 2020)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> *Florera:* Adj o subs. fem. Dícese de aquel espécimen vegetal de anchas caderas y cortas entendederas, al que le encanta florear, y embriagar con su femenil perfume a decenas foreros que acuden puntuales a oler su fragancia sin igual. A parte de eso, adorna y maquilla nuestro sin par foro con su presencia y magnífica presencia decorativa... pero poco más.



ver chupipandeo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Ene 2020)

mogollon dijo:


> falta será en Octubre, fecha del madmaxismo



Fecha de consumacion del guano total a modo de apocalipsis mayaburbujil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ene 2020)

Forococheros desembarcando en masa, y el Gran Diccionario sigue sin chincheta para que pueda guiarlos en el Foro Prometido Burbujista.

@calopez


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ene 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Qué vergüenza, utilice algunas de estas palabras cuando estuve en España hace poco. Creí que eran de uso común allá y no en el foro solamente



Burbuja es la vanguardia intelectual no sólo de España sino de la Humanidad, marcamos el camino.


----------



## angelgs (8 Ene 2020)

Chincheta a este jilo YA o bombonas en las sedes.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ene 2020)

Genial la definición de Dabuti


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (8 Ene 2020)

CAJAS 
CONEJAS APRETADAS
CANPO
JPT
TRENES
MAÑACO ALFOTA
CIVILES APELO
ESCOPETERO 
MESETA DEL HAMBRE


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (8 Ene 2020)

TNB ( TOMAD NOTA BETILLAS )
PCM ( PUTO CALVO DE MIERDA ) 
PDM ( PACO DE MIERDA )


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (8 Ene 2020)

AEP ( ALTA EDAD PACO 1975- 2003)
BEP ( BAJA EDAD PACO 2003-2019)


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ene 2020)

Echo de menos *Francomodín* y *Tractorio/tractoriano*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ene 2020)

Aún sin chincheta...


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2020)

Pardiez, jran hilo.

Me he estado despollando 10 minutos seguidos.

A ver si puedo contribuir con alguna definición.

@calvopez chincheta ya o bombonas en avi ones a Turquía.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Ene 2020)

Lo iremos subiendo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Ene 2020)

Estil güizau chincheta.


----------



## tv eye (11 Ene 2020)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> CAJAS
> CONEJAS APRETADAS
> CANPO
> JPT
> ...



Se escribe hezcopetero, por dios.....seamos serios.


----------



## SPQR (11 Ene 2020)

tv eye dijo:


> Se escribe hezcopetero, por dios.....seamos serios.



Echo en falta MFH y Grasias de hantebraso, que creo que esde origen forocani, pero siempre se ha usado mucho en vurvuga.

Otro que echo en falta que se usaba mucho aunque ahora menos, es INFRASER.

Calopez, chincheta o bombonas en tu vue lo a Turquía.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Ene 2020)

Imprimátur burbujista y nihil obstat para que este gran jilo y sus continuaciones sean chincheteados y agregados al canon "Hilos míticos de obligada lectura para entender burbuja.info".

Hágase. Cúmplase.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (11 Ene 2020)

¿Esta *Taluec.*?


----------



## El carrito del helao (11 Ene 2020)

No doy crédito.
Falta 
*FUNCIVAGO: *Dícese del empleado público que dedica su jornada laboral a desayunar, hacer la compra, almorzar, llamar por teléfono a otro funcivago, leer el periódico por internec, recoger e irse a casa completamente derrengado, o sea, todos.
Está relacionado con el término *CHARO*, por ser las charos funcivagas legión.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Ene 2020)

Nos falta Warcelona y Elda, capital de burbujistán.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Ene 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Echo en falta MFH y Grasias de hantebraso, que creo que esde origen forocani, pero siempre se ha usado mucho en vurvuga.
> 
> Otro que echo en falta que se usaba mucho aunque ahora menos, es INFRASER.
> 
> Calopez, chincheta o bombonas en tu vue lo a Turquía.



Gracias de antebraso y antecodo ya se decía hace más de 15 años en el extinto foro yonkis.


----------



## Ochoa (22 Ene 2020)

Apunta esta:

*SUEDICIDIO*: Acto endofóbico supremo, donde una suciedad derroida decide tironucarse mediante un combo de giliprogretismo, mariconismo, femiloquismo y la importación masiva de marrónidos paguiteros. Ni el madmaxismo los salvará.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (16 Feb 2020)

Ha caído este artículo en uno de los principales medios escritos, y sospecho que alguno que otro de los términos que recoge ha salido de este foro.

Charo, mangina, chad, pedrette: así habla la nueva derecha alternativa española


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Feb 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, ampliable con aportaciones de hermanos conforeros.
> 
> Continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> ...



Apunta "Rebuznancia" que es de cosecha propia y para que se la apropien unos panchitos de mierda que se sepa que al menos la saqué en este foro. Venía de antes.

Rebuznancia: "Dícese de la cualidad del que es terco y necio y lo esgrime con exabruptos fonéticos y excesos de egocentrismo, grandielocuencia y megalomanía"


----------



## Visilleras (17 Feb 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Compruebo anonadado como el termino TURCOCHINO no esta incluido en el hilo. Es asbolutamente imperativo su inclusion a fin de entender la compleja psique de Mr NINI y su complejos atavicos mas profundos.



Fecundo la moción
Turcochino es un término cojonudo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Feb 2020)

No me puedo creer que falte gatocalipsis!!!!...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Feb 2020)

En la ultima actualizacion se ha perdido mugresia....

La mugre progre...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Feb 2020)

Falta mañaco .. para que la gente entienda el giro guay de los hilos del Nini.


----------



## allan smithee (17 Feb 2020)

Tras el reinado inquisitorial de calopez, entramos de lleno en el enciclopedismo de la Ilustración burbujista. Las guillotinas están a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## cemento (19 Feb 2020)

VIOGENIZABLE


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Feb 2020)

Charismo ilustrado añadese.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (28 Feb 2020)

Se podría añadir este reciente neologismo:

WUHANO: guano económico provocado por el sidra volador o bitxo de Wuhan.


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Mar 2020)

Creo que hay que añadir

BIXOALEGRE (Vistalegre con bicho)

Y ya de paso

CHOCHO DE MARZO: dia internacional de las charos


----------



## Merovech (6 Abr 2020)

¿Qué serían SAUNANOMICS?
Lo he visto en alguna etiqueta.


----------



## Sr_Nadie (6 Abr 2020)

PACOCALIPSIS; CHAROCALIPSIS; PACUARENTENA;FOLLABALCONES;FOLLACUARENTENAS


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Abr 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Creo que hay que añadir
> 
> BIXOALEGRE (Vistalegre con bicho)
> 
> ...



noooooooooooOOOOOOO!

Es el chocho MueLTe. EL akelarre final.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Abr 2020)

Bueno, he añadido alguno más y se siguen rogando aportaciones.


----------



## SPAINHERO (7 Abr 2020)

Me cago en la puta, ni el Larousse.  

P.D.: en etniano podrías añadir tano o tano marrano como acepción.


----------



## SPAINHERO (7 Abr 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> A PELITO
> DERROICIÓN
> BOMBONAS EN LAS SEDES
> MORONEGRADA
> ...



Pagapensiones, moromierder...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Aún sin chincheta...



Melenas @calopez ahora que has interrumpidos tus raids a Turquia por imperativo legal, bien podias poner chincheta a esto.
Que es una obra magna que se esta hundiendo en las catacumbas de este lodazal.


----------



## Ratzel (18 Abr 2020)

Que descojone más sano.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Abr 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Melenas @calopez ahora que has interrumpidos tus raids a Turquia por imperativo legal, bien podias poner chincheta a esto.
> Que es una obra magna que se esta hundiendo en las catacumbas de este lodazal.



*CÚMPLASE.*


----------



## Kurten (4 May 2020)




----------



## alas97 (5 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, ampliable con aportaciones de hermanos conforeros.
> 
> Continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> ...



Y digo yo; ¿En que floro del hinternec se puede alcanzar tamaña sabiduría?


----------



## Knish77 (5 May 2020)

Gran currada muy carcajeable, mi enhorabuena.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2020)

bola naranja

el pollo

hermanos cobrisos

tremalleta


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 May 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bola naranja
> 
> el pollo
> 
> ...



He de reconocer públicamente mi ignorancia sobre eso de la tremalleta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> He de reconocer públicamente mi ignorancia sobre eso de la tremalleta.



gitanopalabro. si no disfrtó del hilo en su momento, nútrase. 

Sucesos: - HILO MÍTICO: GITANO ATROPELLA A GUARDIA CIVIL Y DESATA UNA GUERRA ENTRE CLANES. AUDIOS TANOS INSIDE


----------



## TitusMagnificus (6 May 2020)

*AYNRANDIANO* = Célebre florero seguidor empedernido del método cartesiano y del escepticismo metodológico. También es conocido como un hábil Preper-madmaxiano que tiene entre sus entradas más célebres análisis pormenorizados de linternas, navajas y útiles para que se venga el guano, que será en Octubre como todo florero sabe.

Con absolutamente todos mis respetos porque él me trajo aquí. Googleando me encontré con varias de sus entradas y eso me animó a crear mi cuneta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 May 2020)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> *AYNRANDIANO* = Célebre florero seguidor empedernido del método cartesiano y del escepticismo metodológico. También es conocido como un hábil Preper-madmaxiano que tiene entre sus entradas más célebres análisis pormenorizados de linternas, navajas y útiles para que se venga el guano, que será en Octubre como todo florero sabe.
> 
> Con absolutamente todos mis respetos porque él me trajo aquí. Googleando me encontré con varias de sus entradas y eso me animó a crear mi cuneta.



Ar final lo he dejao asín: 

*AYNRANDIANO:* guía espiritual del Floro, acérrimo cartesiano, escéptico metodológico, erudito de afilada pluma y survivalista extremo célebre por sus análisis pormenorizados de linternas y chalecos antibalas. Como uno de los pocos realmente preparados para el MAD MAX (véase), reinará en las autopistas postapocalípticas haciendo caballitos con su moto sin casco.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ar final lo he dejao asín:
> 
> *AYNRANDIANO:* guía espiritual del Floro, acérrimo cartesiano, escéptico metodológico, erudito de afilada pluma y survivalista extremo célebre por sus análisis pormenorizados de linternas y chalecos antibalas. Como uno de los pocos realmente preparados para el MAD MAX (véase), reinará en las autopistas postapocalípticas haciendo caballitos con su moto sin casco.




Que LOL por dios


----------



## TitusMagnificus (7 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ar final lo he dejao asín:
> 
> *AYNRANDIANO:* guía espiritual del Floro, acérrimo cartesiano, escéptico metodológico, erudito de afilada pluma y survivalista extremo célebre por sus análisis pormenorizados de linternas y chalecos antibalas. Como uno de los pocos realmente preparados para el MAD MAX (véase), reinará en las autopistas postapocalípticas haciendo caballitos con su moto sin casco.



Puedo poner en mi tarjeta de visitas que participé activamente del diccionario burbujista ¿verdad?

Mis dies para tus retoques (aunque lo del guano y octubre también es bueno, pero cederé si no los consideráis así


----------



## Polirisitas (7 May 2020)

Upeo pacamente nesecario


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 May 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Upeo pacamente nesecario



Hustec sí que sabe.


----------



## Davidjota (8 May 2020)

Buenísimo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Peneplacito.... beneplacito a algo especialmente efusivop por parte de un forero, o de modo generico cualquier cosa a calzon quitado y con la chorra fuera-.Ej esa medida politica cuenta con mi peneplacito


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Sigue faltando mañaco... y los hilos del Nini en los que sale del armario son de dificil compernsion sin su definicion


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Falta sartencita como chortina especialmente pizpireta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Habria que hacer una revision a las Santas Escrituras de Maese Vislleras.. en el que disecciona los principales subtipos de Charo patria.
las Nekanes, Oallas etc etc ...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Falta funcivago... y su subtipo primigenio funciosaurus rex... aquel que escribe con un solo dedo de cada mano... mientras saca la lengua para potenciar su concentracion y sigue utilizando el lotus1-2-3 en su version de ms-dos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Falta paticorta como adjetivo calificativo y descriptivo de la visillera hispanica.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Falta follabalcones... no puede entenderse el subforo de coronabicho... sin la Stasi del balcon pro pensamiento unico.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 May 2020)

Por ultimo Calvopez.... Chincheta ya mamon! @calopez 

Y subfor prepper. que se nos viene el Mad Max cagondios sin los cuadernos rubio de tareas de aynrandiano.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 May 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Sigue faltando mañaco... y los hilos del Nini en los que sale del armario son de dificil compernsion sin su definicion



Alfota incluye mañaco. Sartén y Chortína es lo mismo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Jun 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> tremalleta



LOL !!! Lo mas grande que he oido en toda la semana


Ahhhhh si upppeo sano!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Jun 2020)

@Visilleras traiga todo su saber a este diccionario... hagase.. cumplase.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Jun 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> LOL !!! Lo mas grande que he oido en toda la semana
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh si upppeo sano!.



TREMALLETA, definida como "fusil de repetición estándar del Ejército de Liberación Etniano".


----------



## SPQR (16 Jun 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ar final lo he dejao asín:
> 
> *AYNRANDIANO:* guía espiritual del Floro, acérrimo cartesiano, escéptico metodológico, erudito de afilada pluma y survivalista extremo célebre por sus análisis pormenorizados de linternas y chalecos antibalas. Como uno de los pocos realmente preparados para el MAD MAX (véase), reinará en las autopistas postapocalípticas haciendo caballitos con su moto sin casco.



Mis Beintes, hoyga.


----------



## perrosno (16 Jun 2020)

Goder, mis dies!!!! Que jartá a reir cabrones


----------



## 0UTLAW (16 Jun 2020)

Estais BOLLAOS


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jun 2020)

En el diccionario falta una mencion a nuestro querido profeta del Guano Tochovista... por lo de la memoria historica y tal y otro a Archimandrita.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jun 2020)

Ahhh claro y el Oso Guanoso.. .como mascota oficial del foro.. que la cabra ya la pillo La Legion.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Jun 2020)

Se requiere mencion urgente en este diccionario a Simon el Enterrador, que ya le dedican plazas y esta proxima su canonizacion.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Jul 2020)

Up.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2020)

Enmurada paticorta hispanica que ha perdido su pizpireztancia (vease) al llegar a los 30 y golpear con el muro (vease).
Hay que pulirla un poco y eso...

Ahhhh UPPPPPPPPPPPPP y eso!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ago 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pizpicharo dirás.
> Muy desesperado te veo.



Habemus nuevo concepto pizpicharo

Fuente: Noticia: - La nueva secretaria de Sanidad, Silvia Calzón, es pizpi


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ago 2020)

Ese hilo es una jodia mina



newdawnfades dijo:


> Feminazi de izquierda y del club de la verruga de bruja en el rostro como la Colau y la Oltra.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Ago 2020)

sindivagos.... union de sindicalista+vagos 

es una reiteracion o redundancia... pero como sindivagos langosteros... ampliando el termino a que no solo le pegan al centollo como si no hubiera mañana... si no que recuperamos el termino langosto... que define a toda una generacion... para meterle una vuelta de rosca al concepto y que recoja el modo de lucha obrera de esa generacion....


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Ago 2020)

me sigue faltando funcisaurus-rex como funcivago langostero.
los que teclean con un dedo de cada mano... y no pasaron del windows 3.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 Sep 2020)

*ALFAMIENTO NACIONAL: *glorioso día profetizado en el que FACHASCAL (véase) obtendrá los 180 escaños profetizdos al frente de BOCS (véase), poniendo punto final al reinado de terror de la IZMIERDA (véase) en HISPANISTÁN (véase).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Sep 2020)

Decoración de viviendas turca PACO DE MIERDA

Estilo Pacocó.... como estilo de interiorismo


Uppp y eso


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (24 Sep 2020)

Sugiero la siguiente, que seguramente se ponga de moda conforme el pesimismo económico arrecie en los próximos meses:

*CUNETABLE*: Dícese del sujeto defensor de una ideología roja o lila contraria al sentido común y cuya existencia es más provechosa como abono de adelfas en acostamientos de autopistas, autovías y carreteras nacionales.​


----------



## little hammer (4 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, ampliable con aportaciones de hermanos conforeros.
> 
> Continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> ...



Yo quisiese proponer una entrada de "Langosta"

Langosta: término despectivo para referirse a los integrantes de la generación Baby Boom (nacidos entre 1945-1970). Tuvieron la coyuntura perfecta para trabajar y ahorrar haciéndose un caldo con la gallina de los huevos de oro durante décadas. Famosa es su negativa a bajarse de la burra por más que arda el establo. Suyas son frases como

"es mejor pagar 1500€ de hipoteca que tirar el dinero de alquiler" 

"el precio de la vivienda nunca baja, se revaloriza" 

"X político roba pero hace cosas"


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Oct 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Yo quisiese proponer una entrada de "Langosta"
> 
> Langosta: término despectivo para referirse a los integrantes de la generación Baby Boom (nacidos entre 1945-1970). Tuvieron la coyuntura perfecta para trabajar y ahorrar haciéndose un caldo con la gallina de los huevos de oro durante décadas. Famosa es su negativa a bajarse de la burra por más que arda el establo. Suyas son frases como
> 
> ...



Hecho.

Ya figura.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Oct 2020)

Mete lo del pacocó, anda.

Pacocó: es un estilo artístico dominante, esencialmente, en decoración de interiores, mobiliario y moda, que se inserta dentro del paquismo, y en concreto del paquismo clásico (1975-1992). Su nombre es resultante de la composición de dos palabras: paco (hipocorístico de Francisco, vease "Paco") y el estilo rococó. Es una decoración propia de las clases medias alumbradas durante el paquismo (vease "paquismo").


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mete lo del pacocó, anda.
> 
> Pacocó: es un estilo artístico dominante, esencialmente, en decoración de interiores, mobiliario y moda, que se inserta dentro del paquismo, y en concreto del paquismo clásico (1975-1992). Su nombre es resultante de la composición de dos palabras: paco (hipocorístico de Francisco, vease "Paco") y el estilo rococó. Es una decoración propia de las clases medias alumbradas durante el paquismo (vease "paquismo").



Eso implica hacer una diseccion historica del paquismo y meterla toda a pelo.

Es como el Charismo de Visilleras....


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mete lo del pacocó, anda.
> 
> Pacocó: es un estilo artístico dominante, esencialmente, en decoración de interiores, mobiliario y moda, que se inserta dentro del paquismo, y en concreto del paquismo clásico (1975-1992). Su nombre es resultante de la composición de dos palabras: paco (hipocorístico de Francisco, vease "Paco") y el estilo rococó. Es una decoración propia de las clases medias alumbradas durante el paquismo (vease "paquismo").



El pacuismo clasico de luxe se caracteriza por añadir perros de porcelana por doquier en el zulo.

Ahora ya esta perfecta!.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Mete lo del pacocó, anda.
> 
> Pacocó: es un estilo artístico dominante, esencialmente, en decoración de interiores, mobiliario y moda, que se inserta dentro del paquismo, y en concreto del paquismo clásico (1975-1992). Su nombre es resultante de la composición de dos palabras: paco (hipocorístico de Francisco, vease "Paco") y el estilo rococó. Es una decoración propia de las clases medias alumbradas durante el paquismo (vease "paquismo").



Está metido, aunque no con esa definición.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

El Jumanji es básico, tete.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2020)

Una que se usa mucho es "pieses" (Nadie dice pies).

Y también gostar o gostoso.


----------



## little hammer (14 Oct 2020)

@Hic Svnt Leones

Que te parece esta.

Follabicis: ONVRE (véase) por lo general de mediana edad derroido implacablemente por los continuos pisoteos de su CHARO (véase), el EMPRESAURIO (véase) para el que trabaja y las persecuciones de la CHARIA (véase) que los fines de semana se sube al único medio sobre el cual las leyes de HISPANISTAN (véase) le amparan aprovechando dicha circunstancia con mala fe para desquitarse puteando a los REMEROS (véase) barbaricos que van en vehículo de motor provocando atascos a consecuencia de su velocidad anormalmente reducida y accidentes por su desconocimiento de la palabra arcén.

Muy larga igual???


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Oct 2020)

Creo que nadie ha citado...

*Perder el equilibrio=agarrarse a unas pollas*

Es de doble hoja...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *SINDIVAGO: *sinvergüenza que vegeta en un sindicato pegándose mariscadas y no dando un palo al agua mientras vende a la clase obrera.



Me he encantado !


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Oct 2020)

GOL DE SEÑOR
NIÑO-RATA


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Oct 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones
> 
> Que te parece esta.
> 
> ...



Buenas ideas, un poco largo si que es. Como el pollón de un burbujista de pro, todo sea dicho.


----------



## little hammer (16 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Buenas ideas, un poco largo si que es. Como el pollón de un burbujista de pro, todo sea dicho.



Aquí mas resumido

Follabicis: ONVRE (véase) de mediana edad derroido implacablemente por la vida que se desquita subiéndose al único medio sobre el cual las leyes de HISPANISTAN (véase) le amparan. Suele provocar atascos por su velocidad anormalmente reducida y accidentes por su desconocimiento de la palabra arcén.


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 Oct 2020)

Pues si que ha dado de sí el foro para inventar jerga específica.


----------



## little hammer (16 Oct 2020)

Tengo más:

@Hic Svnt Leones 

*WAKANDA*: universo paralelo ficticio donde los AFROSIMIOS (véase) son la cultura dominante social y tecnológicamente. Hay quien cree que es/podría ser un lugar real. Generalmente se da en sujetos que ven películas de Marvel creyendo que son documentales.

*FRANCOMODIN*: clásico movimiento disuasorio empleado por la IZMIERDA (véase) GILIPROGRE (véase) para desviar la atención de un tema, normalmente NO relacionado con el franquismo, del cual no entienden. En un principio se daba a nivel coloquial. En la actualidad se ha extendido a todo ámbito político de relevancia.

*GANDALUCIA*: reino legendario del Sur de HISPANISTAN (véase) donde el dinero crecía en un, también legendario, árbol que recibía el nombre de Per. Su lengua jamás llegó a ser descifrada.

*HINJENIERO*: chamán de feria creado en los laboratorios secretos de la LOGSE dónde fue instruido en multitud de disciplinas pseudocientificas las cuales aplica con esmero en su cargo de "Volteador de Hamburguesas" en un Cutre King de algún sombrío rincón de APUÑALABURGO DEL NORTE (véase).




Esta ya sería una nueva entrada directamente.


*HORTERA ESMÍ, Javier (político)*: viejo capitán de BOCS (véase) en los Tercios españoles de Flandes. Actualmente malvive en un cuchitril del B° Salamanca en Madrid alquilandose por 4 maravedíes en trabajos de poco lustre, a menudo en calidad de charlatán por cuenta de otros que no tienen tanto tiempo libre. Sus brindis son épicos y en un pasado tuvo una relación pecaminosa con la CHAROTINA (véase) Cristina Seguí.


----------



## evey (16 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, ampliable con aportaciones de hermanos conforeros.
> 
> Continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> ...



Mientras estaba leyendo la definición de EMPUJACARRITOS me ha dao la risa y no he podido seguir leyendo


----------



## Polirisitas (17 Oct 2020)

PALILLADA: Dícese de cualquier ocurrencia que, desde la barra del bar, suelta el palillero*

*véase


¿Qué os parece?

Desarróllese


----------



## hemorroide (20 Oct 2020)

Pongan NUTRICION, no sé qué significa, por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Oct 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Tengo más:
> 
> @Hic Svnt Leones
> 
> ...



Terrorifico... la aportacion mas brutal al diccionario .... lo demas hemos contirbuido minucias.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Oct 2020)

Polirisitas dijo:


> PALILLADA: Dícese de cualquier ocurrencia que, desde la barra del bar, suelta el palillero*
> 
> *véase
> 
> ...



Palillismo ilustrado... dicese de la supremacia moral , economica y vital que otorga el haber pertenecido a la generacion langosta que ha disfrutado de 60 años casi ininterrumpidos del mayor crecimiento que ha experimentado en toda su historia este pais, desde la base de un bachillerato inconcluso.


----------



## little hammer (23 Oct 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Terrorifico... la aportacion mas brutal al diccionario .... lo demas hemos contirbuido minucias.



Pues dile al leones que la publique!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Oct 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Pues dile al leones que la publique!!!



No puso funciosaurius rex..... no se yo esto.


----------



## little hammer (23 Oct 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No puso funciosaurius rex..... no se yo esto.



Pues nada habrá que darle salida, no?

A ver qué te parece esta.

*FUNCIOSAIRIUS REX: *especie de parásito de mayor tamaño del mundo animal del cual afirma la comunidad científica que no ha evolucionado desde el Cretácico con idénticas costumbres. Se organizan en complejas jerarquías en las cuales los políticos son los alfas de la manada.



Por cierto, no tengo nada en contra de los funcionarios en general. Es humor que nadie se sulfure


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Oct 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Falta funcivago... y su subtipo primigenio funciosaurus rex... aquel que escribe con un solo dedo de cada mano... mientras saca la lengua para potenciar su concentracion y sigue utilizando el lotus1-2-3 en su version de ms-dos.



esta era la definicion original


----------



## UsufructO (23 Oct 2020)

Pacofacha: seguidores de Vox.


----------



## little hammer (23 Oct 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> esta era la definicion original



Vale no me había fijado. A ver si el OP nos pública alguna. La de Ortega Smith está muy top


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Oct 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Vale no me había fijado. A ver si el OP nos pública alguna. La de Ortega Smith está muy top



A su debido tiempo, el Spectrum de Calvópez no soporta tanta sabidurida y tengo que hacer malabarismos reaorganizando el número de caracteres por mensaje, malditos ansiosos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A su debido tiempo, el Spectrum de Calvópez no soporta tanta sabidurida y tengo que hacer malabarismos reaorganizando el número de caracteres por mensaje, malditos ansiosos.




HAz como Ayn Randyano... edita todos los mensajes que tienes en las primeras paginas y ve distribuyendo el contenido por ellos.


Si necesitas mas espacio no se si hay mio en l primera pagina... pero editamos todos los que necesites.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Oct 2020)

En la pagina uno tienes tres comentarios que editados te entra ahi un monton de cosas y en la pagina tres otros dos.

En la pagina 2 yo tengo unos cuantos que te los cedo para editarlo sin problema.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (23 Oct 2020)

A las malas se puede abrir otro hilo que salga de este ... con los primero 20 o 30 comentarios reservados por ti para ir metiendo contenido y le llamas diccionario refundido de burbuja.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (23 Oct 2020)

Hay que hacer un compilado en pedeefe YA.


----------



## little hammer (11 Nov 2020)

Y una más.

*HASTURIAS: *paradisíaco páramo bañado por el OCEANO COCANTABRICO (véase) dónde hasta las calles estaban hechas de CARBÓN (véase) y follan con gordas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Nov 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Y una más.
> 
> *HASTURIAS: *paradisíaco páramo bañado por el OCEANO COCANTABRICO (véase) dónde hasta las calles estaban hechas de CARBÓN (véase) y follan con gordas.



Excelente material.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Nov 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Tengo más:
> 
> @Hic Svnt Leones
> 
> ...



Te cito para acordarme de incorporarlo.


----------



## SPQR (25 Nov 2020)

@Hic Svnt Leones echo en falta el término “Pompero”.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

*P-Z:

PACO (DE MIERDA):* calificativo para todo lo castizo tradicional hispanistaní, desde los pisos a los bares pasando por los casetes.

*PACOCALIPSIS:* Apocalipsis de descuento a la HEZPAÑOLA (véase).

*PACOCÓ:* estilo de interiorismo recargado propio de algunos pisos PACO (véase)

*PACOGEDOR:

PACOGRADO:* cinturón de sububios babilónicos que rodean MANDRIL (véase), hogas de lúmpenes derroídos con ínfulas de clase media.

*PACOSTRADAMUS: *profeta de descuento.

*PAGAFANTEO:* rito de apareamiento de indemostrada efectividad consistente en invitar a CHORTINAS (véase) a fantas o cualquier otro dispendio hostelero.

*PAGAPENSIONES: *subtipo de seres de luz conformado por aquellos laboriosos MARRÓNIDOS y AFROSIMIOS (véase) que proliferan bajo la Sombra de SOROS (véase) y se trasladan a Uropa llenos de filantropía para pagar las pensiones a los afortunados habitantes de aquel continente.

*PAJA A LA CREMA:* postre típico de CAGALUÑA (véase), predilecto de EL FEO (véase).

*PALETO-ESCOPETERO: *habitante de la HEZPAÑA (véase) más profunda y aficionada a la caza y los toros.

*PALILLERISMO:* estrategia económica definitoria del EMPRESAURIADO (véase) español de baja categoría social, caracterizada por el CUENCOARROCISMO (véase) y el NNCABAJISMO (VÉASE), cuyo nombre deriva de la costumbre de llevar un palillo perpetuamente en los labios.< y soltar cuñadeces en barra de bar.

*PANCHISIMIO:* subtipo racial inspirado por PAZUZU (véase) y resultado de la abominable hibridación de homínidos PANCHITOIDES (véase) y AFROSIMIOS (véase), cuya banda sonora es el REGGEATÓN (véase).

*PANCHITOIDE:* categoría antropológica que define a los habitantes originarios de LETRINOAMÉRICA (véase), hermanos espirituales cobrisos que han asimilado parcialmente la cultura del Onvre Blanco. Véaste también: TIRAFLECHAS.

*PAQUISMO: *véase PACO.

*PAVLO CAPADO:

PAZUZU: *rey de los demonios del viento, hijo del dios Hanbi, portador de tormentas, peste, plagas, delirio, fiebre y lefapus bitxero, eternamente dispuesto a cagar espíritus y PREÑAR EL ALMA A PELO (véase).

*PCM: *acrónimo de Puto Calbo de Mierda. Véase CALBO y CALOPÉCICO

*PEC SOC BOIS:

PENE EN UVE:

PENEPLÁCITO: *benplácito especialmente efusivo, preferentemente realizado a calzon quitado y con la chorra fuera.

*PEPITO:* subespecie de BETAZO (véase), esclavo voluntario de la deuda que se creyó que tendría trabajo bien remunerado durante 40 años y decidió cipotecarse para la eternidad.

*PÉRFIDA: *la Pérfida Albión, facción derroída del Warhammer, una isla pirata en plena moronegrización y degradación intelectual, material y moral, lista para precipotarse en las profundidades marinas en cualquier momento, como la Altántida. Sinónimos: Reino Hundido.

*PERRAPVTA:* mugera de moral sexual distraída.

*PERRO PATADA:

PETRO:* cibermoneda de CHIMPANZUELA (véase), con la cual se paga a los CMs cibersociatas que pululan por Burbuja, y que sólo es aceptada por JINETERAS (véase) y MUGREMITAS (véase).

*PICATECLAS:* subespecie de HINJENIERO (véase) empleada en el ramo de la HINFORMÁTICA (véase) que disfurta del privilegio de echar 10 horas diarias tecleando en la oficina por 800€ mensuales, como recompensa a sus superioridad intelectual.

*PIESES:* porción terminal de los jamones de las PERRAPVTAS (véase) que constituyen un oscuro objeto de deseo de los FLOREROS (véase) del Majno Floro BURBUJA.INFO (véase). Suele ir acompañado del adjetivo calificativo "buenos" (buenos pieses), sin prestar más atención al resto de la mugera.

*PIKOILERO:* teórico del declive terminal de la producción petrolera. Profetizando el fin del petróleo desde 1910.

*PIPÍ: *el PSOE de derechas, liderado por el caniche emasculado PAVLO CAPADO (véase).

*PIZPIRETANCIA:* coqueta y estudiadamente descuidada vivacidad propia de las CHORTINAS (véase). Adjetivo: pizpi.

*PIZPICHARO*: variante de CHARO (véase) que aún conserva algunos vestigios de PIZPIRETANCIA (véase).

*POMPERO: *neófito recién iniciado en los arcanos del Majno Floto Burbuja.inf(iern)o, cuyo culo aún chorrea lefa tras estrenarse.

*PREÑAR EL ALMA A PELO: *deporte practicado por PAZUZU (véase) y sus adoradores, consistente en marcar para siempre a una persona (preferentemente una PERRAPVTA (véase) como si de una res se tratara a base de mordacidad y/o lefazos (véase MICROQUIMERISMO).

*PRECIPOTARSE:* caer, apresurarse o abalanzarse sobre algo con FURIA PORCINA (véase).

*PRÓCER: *onvre ilustre de otros tiempos que es respetado por sus cualidades y disfruta de la especial consideración de los FLOREROS (véase) en mor de su EMPAQUE (véase) antañón.

*PROTESTONTO: *hereje seguidor de Martín Putero, Juan Calviño y otras malas hierbas luciferinas.

*PUENTE DE LA AUTOVÍA:* lugar por el que muchos CARAPADRES (véase) y empujacarritos sueñan con llegar a tirarse un día con el XSARA PICASSO (véase), la CHARO (véase), las LARVAS (véase) y toda la puta hostia.

*PUTADEMASONES:* variante de PERRAPVTA (véase), esclava sexual de masones.

*PUTADENARCO:* variante de PERRAPVTA (véase) al servicio de los profesionales del ramo de las DRONJAS (véase).

*PUTATUAJE: *tatuaje tó reshulón que identifica inmediatamente como putarrona.

*PUTIRANO:* el Gran Khan de Moscovia, Amado Líder de los TURCOCHINOS (véase).

*QUARENTENA:

RECOGENUECES:* ventajista sicario del PENE EN UVE (véase).

*RENOBOBAS:* formas de generación eléctrica que producen poca electricidad pero un pastizal de cagarse a costa del contribuyente, impuestas con la excusa del CALENTAMIENTO HUEVAL (véase) y empleadas por los países desarrollados para lograr el pleno paro.

*ROJELIER: *mayor de edad que cree en duendes y hadas, y se piensa que el comunismo no funciona porque no está él para dirigirlo.

*RUBITO SUMMER:* efebo de rubios cabellos y bronceado californiano objeto de deseo tanto mujeril como maricónido.

*SAGRA, LA: *páramo madmaxístico en el centro de la Meseta del Hambre que forma la coluna vertrebal de HÉZPAÑA (véase) a menos de dos horas de MANDRIL (véase) y aún más alejado de Dios, objeto de las égoglas esperpenticas del forero Inutil del Todo y residencia del forero ExToarec, quien asegura que se planta en la Puerta del Sol en 5 minutos gracias al FALCON (vÉase) que le presta el DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) en contrapartida de su ayuntamiento carnal con BEGOÑO (véase).

*SECTA TESLA: *agrupación religiosa ecoprogre adoradora del vendehumos ELON MUSK (véase), sus productos defectuosos y la aberrante gestión de sus burbujas.empresariales.

*SER DE LUZ:

SHEMALE:* nuevas mujeres predilectas de los burbujistas como pareja, alivio del NUNCAFOLLISMO (véase).

*SINDIVAGO: *sinvergüenza que vegeta en un sindicato pegándose mariscadas y no dando un palo al agua mientras vende a la clase obrera.

*SIONAZISMO:

SOLOGRIPISTA: *negacionista de la existencia del CORONABICHO (véase), identificado como una simple gripe.

*SORIA: *provincia española llamada así en honor de SOROS (véase)

*SOROS: *viejuno JUDEOMASÓN (véase) DERROÍDO (véase), ente propagador del Caos, señor de los PAGAPENSIONES (véase), poderoso portador de Muerte, Destrucción y Jugosos Cheques, surgido de las entrañas del NWO (véase). Derivados: sorosnifado: abducido por Soros; soromizado: perjudicado por Soros; soromita: sectarios vicaruelos que perjudican en nombre de Soros; sorovenido: que llega en oscura beneficencia

*SUCIEDAD:* colectivo formado por un montón de mierda humana.

*SUECIDIO : *Acción de dinamitar una sociedad desde dentro mediante la invasión multicultural MARRÓNIDA (véase) y el antinatalismo progre. Apócope de "suicidio" y de "Suecia", uno de los países donde más claramente puede observarse este fenómeno.

*SUV-NORMAL*: propietario de una especie de Ford Fiesta sobreelevado que se piensa que es un todoterreno y que lo necesita para transitar por ciudad y llevar a los niños al colegio concertado.

*SÚCNOR:* poco dotado hintelegtualmente.

*SÚCUBO:* ente mujeroide de acendrada promiscuidad e HIJOPUTISMO (véase), fase terminal de las CHORTINAS (véase) en transición a su fase de CHARO (véase), justo en el momento en el que el olor a coco y vanilla y el del Tena-Lady encharcado convergen y se confunden, dedicado a extraer fuerza vital y perras a los onvres por hallarse al filo de la DERROICIÓN (véase) causada por el impacto contra el MURO (véase).

*SUECIDIO:

TALUEC: *apócope de "hasta luego", empleado como despedida en el Majno Floro BURBUJA.iNFO (véase).

*TAPAYOGURISMO:* esperanza infundada en el sorteo de inmuebles devaluados con la compra de productos de consumo cotidiano. Tras dejar la vida pasar frente a un foro de mierda, el primer día que el tapayogurista bajó a la calle se dio cuenta que la vivienda había que comprarla y que los niños no vienen de París.

*TE-LEVÍ-SIÓN: *sistema de lavado de cerebro de masas a distancia empleado por la JUDEOMASONERÍA (véase).

*TERUEL: *también conocido como la Atlántida del Bajo Aragón, fue una civilización de la mitología celtibérica cuyo único superviviente fue FEDEGUICO EL COGTO (véase), y cuya existencia real es discutida aún hoy día. Algunos afirman que recientemente resurgió de las profundas aguas del Embalse del Arquillo de San Blas para dar la victoria a DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) en la Guerra Civil Española de 2019, merced a TERUEL ALPISTE (véase).

*TERUEL ALPISTE: *Partido vende-estados de la patria chica de FEDEGUICO EL COGTO (véase), que entregó HEZPAÑA (véase) en bandeja de plata al DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) a cambio de migajas impregnadas de orines y serrín.

*TEZANOS: *el masterchef sociológico encargado de cocinar los pucherazos del partido Asesino CorruPSOE. Alias: Trolanos, Tenacitas.

*TIKTOK:

TIKTOKERO:

TIRAFLECHAS: *categoría antropológica que define a los habitantes originarios de LETRINOAMÉRICA (véase) criados al margen de la cultura del Onvre Blanco. Véaste también: PANCHITOIDE.

*TIRONUCABLE:* persona prescincible en mor de su naturaleza deleznable.

*TOCATEJISMO:* modalidad de pago inmediato en efectivo.

*TOCHOVISTA: *profeta del Burbujismo Reformado. Su segunda venida será la antesala de la Última Burbuja y el amanecer del madmaxismo. Será en Octubre.

*TOLEDO NORTE:* cosmópolis en rápido desarrollo, núcleo del NUNCABJAISMO (véase) y único posible baluarte de la civilización tras la Última Burbuja y la llegada del MADMAXISMO (véase).

*TORBE:

TREMALLETA:* fusil de repetición estándar del Ejército de Liberación ETNIANO (véase).

*TREVIEJUNO: *viejuno JUDEOMASÓN (véase) antaño DERROÍDO (véase) y ahora MOÑECO (véase), coleguita de Macías el tirano caníbal de Guinea Ecuatorial y marginado por los poderes fácticos del R78, Amado Líder de los TREVIEJUNISTAS (véase).

*TREVIEJUNISTA:* gilipollas perteneciente a la secta religiosa del TREVIEJUNO (véase) que profetiza el colapso automático del R78 una vez alcanzado determinado nivel de abstención electoral, como si fuera un nivel de videojuego.

*TUISTER:* red sucial de HINTERNEC ( véase) consistente en una versión pobretona y analfabeta de los blogs de toda la vida, donde defecar soplapolleces y luego intercambiarlas con otros internautas. Muy utilizada por DÓNAL TRAN (véase).

*TURCOCHINO: *habitante de Rusia o de Anatolia, archienemigo del Onvre Blanco en el imaginario del MR NINI DE LOS MAPITAS (véase).

*TUTANKARMENA: *anciana IZMIERDOSA (véase), ruina y pesadilla de las infortunadas tribus habitantes de MANDRIL (véase), CHARO (véase) arquetípica de extrema derroición mental y física, protectora de PAGAPENSIONES (véase) y azote de los coches particulares. Abuelita y amante del niño BOÑIGO CAGAJÓN (véase).

*UROPA:* el continente moronegro, hogar de AFROSIMIOS y PANCHISIMIOS (véase).

*VACUÑAO:

VASCONGUIZADAS:

VEINTICUATRO-SIETE (24/7):* veinticuatro horas al día, siete días a la semana, es decir, todo el rato.

*VHS:* enfermedad inexistente ideada por el NWO para encubrir la DERROICIÓN (véase) maricónida, según reveló AYNRANDIANO (véase). Sinónimos: SIDRA, bitxo.

*VISILLERA: *fenotipo mujeril predominante en Hispanistán caracterizado por su obsesión con el mobiliario.

*VIRULENCIA DE GENARO: *religión progre que propugna la culpabilziación del MARBADO ONVRE BLANCO (véase) por su mera existencia y la necesidad de dedicar paladas de dinero a compensar a las mugeras por sus hondos sufrimientos, mientras los MARRÓNIDOS (véase) pueden violar y descuartizar impunemente, ya que son sus costumbres.

*VOTONTO:* gilipollas que se cree que votando recambios políticos cambian las cosas.

*VRUTAL:

WAKANDA: *país imaginario de ÁFRICA (véase) en un universo paralelo ficticio, donde los AFROSIMIOS (véase) son la polla con cebolla y disfrutan de tecnologías futuristas y una sociead avanzada en vez de refocilarse en sus propias heces y descuartizarse los unos a los otros. Ya que buena parte de la población mundial ve películas de Marvel creyendo que son documentales, se ha convertido en la gran esperanza y utopía afrosimia.

*WUHANO:* GUANO (véase) económico VRUTAL (véase) provocado por el CORONABICHO de Wuhan (véase), más conocido como la Peste Roja del DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase).

*XSARA PICASSO: *coche fúnebre oficial de los betazos carapadres; preferentemente color nevera.

*ZULO: *unidad habitacional con el espacio mínimo para cubir las necesidades básicas y precio de palacio. Subtipos: zulo cuéntame, zulo paco.

*A-E:*

El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición, A-G

*F-O: *

El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición: H-P


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones echo en falta el término “Pompero”.



Solucionado.


----------



## Caldeo directo (26 Nov 2020)

No olvidaos de "Los Pianistas" y de "Los casos aislados"

Taluec


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Nov 2020)

Arriba el diccionario!.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Dic 2020)

Lo subo (lo he descubierto hoy)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Dic 2020)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Lo subo (lo he descubierto hoy)



y que le ha parecido?
mucha sabidurida concentrada en unos pocos post.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Dic 2020)

ahhh al OP tenemos pendiente abrir la Ninipedia ...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Dic 2020)

seria conveniente fusionar de alguna manera el diccionario con la enciclopedia Paco y los textos del Mar Muerto de Visilleras...


----------



## little hammer (4 Dic 2020)

*CAMPURRIANAS: *nombre en clave que cierto forero de cuyo nombre nadie quiere acordarse, incluidos sus progenitores, da a las sustancias que le estimulan a diario y consume con furia suida antes de forear.

*OCÉANO COCÁNTABRICO: *ruta de la seda del Siglo bentíuno y principal vía de acceso al mercado de la mayor industria de LETRINOAMERICA (véase).

*TERUEL: *también conocido como la Atlántida del Bajo Aragón. Civilización mitología aún en día es discutida su existencia. Algunos afirman que recientemente resurgió de las profundas aguas del Embalse del Arquillo de San Blas para dar la victoria a DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) en la Guerra Civil Española de 2019.
.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2020)

Teruel Alpiste = Partido vende-estados de la patria chica de Fegueggico el Corto.(VER)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Dic 2020)

Falta Coneja Prieta @PokemonVilnius

Dicen que es en honor a la forera Daenerys... pero como no he visto fotos no podria confirmar.


----------



## little hammer (6 Dic 2020)

*PIZPI AYUSO: *diosa de la fertilidad burbujil además de PIZPICHARO (véase) de nivel 1 de momento, pues últimamente existen FLOREROS (véase) que afirman que la talla 38 le aprieta el chocho más de la cuenta.

*PENE EN UVE: *partido político Templo de Delfos de la langostada vascongada

*ROCÍO PIZPISTERIO*: barbie arquitecta versión Paco afín a BOCS (vease). Esposa de ESPINETE DE LOS MONTADOS (véase) y amor platónico de GORDORIA (véase). Se dice que su marío pilló calcio cuando ella fue a una convención de amistad España-Israel.

*NWO*: conspiración mundial por parte de la Liga del Mal para esclavizar a la humanidad. Solamente unos pocos aguerridos y sacrificados FLOREROS (véase) podrán salvarnos combatiendoles con comentarios satíricos e ingeniosos de infame ortografía.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2020)

up.

@calopez pon los hilos del diccionario burbujil con chincheta paraque no se pierdan y se puedan actualizar más a menudo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2020)

PacoGrado..... dicese de la capital del reino de nuestra amada piel de toro en los tiempos del regente previo a la segunda restauracion borbonica.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *PACOSTRADAMUS: *profeta de descuento.



cojonudisima!!!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Dic 2020)

klingon-batua .... idioma inventado, farfullado en el Mordor Cantabrico.


----------



## little hammer (19 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> klingon-batua .... idioma inventado, farfullado en el Mordor Cantabrico.



Muy buena.

Pero cambia Mordor cantábrico (muy visto ya) por VASCONGUITADAS o EUSKOSUECIA


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Dic 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Muy buena.
> 
> Pero cambia Mordor cantábrico (muy visto ya) por VASCONGUITADAS o EUSKOSUECIA



Hagase, cumplase.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Muy buena.
> 
> Pero cambia Mordor cantábrico (muy visto ya) por VASCONGUITADAS o EUSKOSUECIA



tambien me sirve Pais K-Asco


----------



## little hammer (22 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> tambien me sirve Pais K-Asco



Cuando lo tengáis completó tenemos que hacer un PDF para que quede como la reliquia que es.

Con su portada, sus ilustraciones y fotos en color además de un prólogo de @calopez

Que cada Burbujo pueda descargarlo e imprimirlo si desea


----------



## little hammer (22 Dic 2020)

*DÓNAL TRAN:* gran mesías de rostro anaranjado que materializó en un gobierno las grandes enseñanzas del DESPOJISMO ILUSTRADO (véase) propias del MAJNO FLORO (véase) siendo adorado por toda la diáspora mundial de FLOREROS (véase). Entre sus aliados internacionales se encuentra PIZPI LE PEN (véase) de FGGGANCE (véase) o su versión PACO (véase) FACHASCAL (véase).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Dic 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> *PIZPI AYUSO: *diosa de la fertilidad burbujil además de PIZPICHARO (véase) de nivel 1 de momento, pues últimamente existen FLOREROS (véase) que afirman que la talla 38 le aprieta el chocho más de la cuenta.




Y musa de Rubens o Botero.....

Bueno falta definir el gatocalipsis y el charocalipsis.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

La Sagra : Paramo del Mad Max hispanistani (vease) Paco de Mierda (vease) al Sur de PacoGrado(vease).
Lugar de las egoglas esperpenticas del forero Inutil del Todo , compilador de los textos de los Hnos Panero. La Sagra tan cerca de Madrid.. tan lejos de Dios.
Residencia del forero ExToareg que asegura que se planta en Pacogrado (Vease) en 5 minutos en el Falcon(vease) que le presta el Doctor Viruelo(vease) a cambio de ayuntamiento carnal con su shemale(vease).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

hay que pulirla un poco mas.... pero esta lo basico.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

Rogelier: mongolo mugremita que piensa que el comunismo no funciona porque no estaba el para dirigirlo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

Franco
Regente previo a la Segunda Restauracion Borbonica.Napoleon Paco de MIerda que fallo en la reconstruccion del Imperio Español.
Azote de rojos y masones.Comodin recurrente en las psique rojera de los males de Hispanistan.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Dic 2020)

Sugiero el Pagacarreras y el Pagaopos.

También la Jenaro Industries.

La Picadora Judicial.

Falsodenunciadora.

Viogenizar.

Velocidad Puta y Velocidad Cerda.

Hipergamia.

Doritocueva.

Covidianos del 10º día

Trannynick.

Así, a bote pronto.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

Arrimamadas = Arribista, sepulturera de Ciudagramos.


----------



## kronopio (25 Dic 2020)

O ELLOS O NOSOTROS
No sé si es digna de incorporarla,se la leí a un forero y visto cómo está el percal y después de la comida de Navidad,me retumba en la cabeza cada vez más alto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2020)

kronopio dijo:


> O ELLOS O NOSOTROS
> No sé si es digna de incorporarla,se la leí a un forero y visto cómo está el percal y después de la comida de Navidad,me retumba en la cabeza cada vez más alto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



se podria incluir como anexo en la definicion de secta treviejunista


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Dic 2020)

Añade BROOTAL que es el superlativo de BRVTAL


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2020)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2020)

Jenaro Industries. 

Charonguitos donde la mugresia dependendiente de la NiNitra de Igual-da se dedica al despiece al por mayor de cualquier ONVRE (vease) hiospanistani que oso relacionarse con una paticorta hispanica y/o procurarle descendencia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Dic 2020)

@Hic Svnt Leones que no metistes follabalcones y follabozales como miembros de la Stasi del balcon y miembros de ONOR de la Sesta de coviiii


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones que no metistes follabalcones y follabozales como miembros de la Stasi del balcon y miembros de ONOR de la Sesta de coviiii



Todo a su tiempo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ene 2021)

sucnor - dabuti,xicomalo y doctorat. El trio calavera de la estulticia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Que grande la definicion de charotina !!!... que precision....
> 
> 
> Propongo las siguientes:
> ...



*SÚCUBO:* ente mujeroide de acendrada promiscuidad e HIJOPUTISMO (véase) en transición de la fase de CHORTINA (véase) a la de CHARO (véase), justo en el momento en el que el olor a coco y vanilla y el del Tena-Lady encharcado convergen y se confunden, dedicado a extraer fuerza vital y perras a los onvres por hallarse al filo de la DERROICIÓN (véase) causada por el impacto contra el MURO (véase).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *SÚCUBO:* ente mujeroide de acendrada promiscuidad e HIJOPUTISMO (véase) en transición de la fase de CHORTINA (véase) a la de CHARO (véase), justo en el momento en el que el olor a coco y vanilla y el del Tena-Lady encharcado convergen y se confunden, dedicado a extraer fuerza vital y perras a los onvres por hallarse al filo de la DERROICIÓN (véase) causada por el impacto contra el MURO (véase).



273 × 200

Killer!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ene 2021)

Falta Paticorta y bigotuda.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ene 2021)

Archimandrita y toda la conceptualizacion de la burbuja sexual no esta. EL atico no se entiende sin una referencia a nuestro Nostradamus foril.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ene 2021)

Solucionado..... la definicion.

Ya es cosa de Maese @Hic Svnt Leones nuestro Willam´s Baskerville.
Y se te menciona en la definicion....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2021)

El demoño Calbópez odia el Diccionario.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Falta Paticorta y bigotuda.



Bigotuda lleva siglos, pero añado paticorta como sinónimo.



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Archimandrita y toda la conceptualizacion de la burbuja sexual no esta. EL atico no se entiende sin una referencia a nuestro Nostradamus foril.



Ese no sé quién es, debe estar en el hijnor.


----------



## loquesubebaja (5 Ene 2021)

GORDO DE LAS HARINAS

TALUEC


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2021)

Me apunto aquí los links, ya que los mensajes no pueden superar los 20 mil caracteres:

- https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/diccionario-burbujista-para-todos.30448/#
- Diccionario burbujil
- Diccionario técnico burbujista
- Vocabulario Burbujista Básico


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ene 2021)

FILOMENA.

Mujer que siente aprecio por menores extranjeros.

CUIDADO QUE ESTA NOCHE PUEDE HABER MUERTOS. ES GRAVÍSIMO LO QUE ESTA PASANDO EN MADRID

CUIDADO QUE ESTA NOCHE PUEDE HABER MUERTOS. ES GRAVÍSIMO LO QUE ESTA PASANDO EN MADRID


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ene 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> FILOMENA.
> 
> Mujer que siente aprecio por menores extranjeros.
> 
> ...



No, hombre, no.

*Propongo renombrar la tormenta "Filemona" como "la Cólera de Pazuzu"*


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Ene 2021)

Caballero caballero: Agente de policía

SUVnormal: Propietario de un SUV


----------



## little hammer (15 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No, hombre, no.
> 
> *Propongo renombrar la tormenta "Filemona" como "la Cólera de Pazuzu"*



Venga va

*FILOMENA: *aka "La Cólera de Pazuzu" temporal de nieve que asoló HISPANISTÁN a principios de 2020 bis. Muchos de los nativos jamás habían visto algo parecido lo interpretaron como una señal del apocalipsis, entraron en pánico y sacrificaron a 1000 negacionistas para implorar la misericordia del previamente nombrado


----------



## little hammer (15 Ene 2021)

*CABALLERO CABALLERO: *agente de policía de HISPANISTAN (véase). Su eficacia para disolver guerras de bolas de nieve es conocida mundialmente.

*SUV-NORMAL*: propietario de un SUV (por ejemplo Seat Arona) que se piensa que es un todoterreno (por ejemplo Land Rover). FILOMENA (véase) les puso en su sitio

Idea original de @Gangrel14/88


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Ene 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> *CABALLERO CABALLERO: *agente de policía de HISPANISTAN (véase). Su eficacia para disolver guerras de bolas de nieve es conocida mundialmente.
> 
> *SUV-NORMAL*: propietario de un SUV (por ejemplo Seat Arona) que se piensa que es un todoterreno (por ejemplo Land Rover). FILOMENA (véase) les puso en su sitio
> 
> Idea original de @Gangrel14/88



Buenos.


----------



## A.k.A (21 Ene 2021)

He leído alguna vez el calificativo de SUNEO y no lo he visto en el Gran Diccionario ¿qué significa?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> He leído alguna vez el calificativo de SUNEO y no lo he visto en el Gran Diccionario ¿qué significa?



Ni idea.


----------



## Setapéfranses (21 Ene 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> *CABALLERO CABALLERO: *agente de policía de HISPANISTAN (véase). Su eficacia para disolver guerras de bolas de nieve es conocida mundialmente.
> 
> *SUV-NORMAL*: propietario de un SUV (por ejemplo Seat Arona) que se piensa que es un todoterreno (por ejemplo Land Rover). FILOMENA (véase) les puso en su sitio
> 
> Idea original de @Gangrel14/88





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Buenos.



Faltan en el diccionario:
*AMEGO*: Raza de ser de tono marrón cuyos ancestros asaltaban casas en España y eran conocidos por llevarse máquinas de coser de las casas en tiempos de la guerra civil, ya que en marruecos (origen) no era posible pagarlas por el coste. Su origen suele describirse despectivamente como Follacabras (véase), Follacoranes (véase) o Follapaguitas (véase) despejandose tal disyuntiva con solo pasar un día con ellos.

*FOLLAMOHAMMEDS*: 1. f. Dícese de aquel que practica actividades lúdicas con entes de raza o tono de piel marrón. 2. f. Que practica la animadversión a personas de tez blanca

*FOLLAPAGUITAS*: Entes de nueva creación, creados artificialmente por los distintos gobiernos españoles; Se les reconoce por vivir en grupos de costumbres extranjeras y ser de origen extracomunitario, los cuales comparten informaciones de como conseguir dinero de los distintos gobiernos del lugar. _No tienen escrúpulos en aceptar este dinero de gobiernos aún sabiendo que viene de gente que pasa en la actualidad penurias y tristezas. Como nota especial, ellos no aceptarán a futuro que alguien que pretenda suprimirles su paguita de 1400 euros aún sabiendo que ellos lo hicieren en el pasado. Se suelen tornar violentos cuando van en grupo.
*FOLLACORANES*: FOLLACABRAS (véase)
*FOLLABOZALES:* FOLLAMASCARAS (véase)
*FOLLAMASCARAS*: Entes de nueva creación a base de PSYops, sobretodo en la ciudad de Madrid, conocidos por amedrentar y llamar la atención a aquellos que no han sido infectados por los mass-media; Se les reconoce fácilmente por la mirada y por sus eventuales llamadas de atención a no-engañados así como por sus eventuales empujones o alaridos en casos extremos. _Como nota especial, no realizan llamadas de atención a personas extranjeras no comunitarias sino solo a personas de tez blanca.

*FOLLAXIAOMIS*: 1. f. Dícese de alguien que solo usa la marca Xiaomi, despreciando a aquellos que no usan su marca. 2. f. FOLLAPATINETES (véase)
*FOLLAPATINETES*: Ser de nueva creación que usa patinetes eléctricos y justifica su uso por su bajo coste; Se les reconoce por ser 20 %adolescente 80%marrónido extracomunitario. Estos últimos justifican su uso para no poder pagar los 500 eur de media/mes que costaría un vehículo privado(seguro+desgaste+gasolina) y así enviar ilegalmente esas cantidades a sus paises de origen, provocando con ello un agujero fiscal y pobreza allá por donde pisan.


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (24 Ene 2021)

Perdone usted falta la palabra nuncafoller.

*Nuncafoller/s*: adj./ s. Dícese del individuo o individuos generalmente de origen español, que de forma no voluntaria no practica el coito o lo practica poco.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Perdone usted falta la palabra nuncafoller.
> 
> *Nuncafoller/s*: adj./ s. Dícese del individuo o individuos generalmente de origen español, que de forma no voluntaria no practica el coito o lo practica poco.



Eso es un pocofollista... o en cristiano un casado de los de toda la vida.


----------



## alopecio (26 Ene 2021)

¿Centeneitor? Creo que lo vi en algun hilo mentando al Centeno
Está como Centenator, me la envaino...


----------



## little hammer (13 Feb 2021)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Faltan en el diccionario:
> *AMEGO*: Raza de ser de tono marrón cuyos ancestros asaltaban casas en España y eran conocidos por llevarse máquinas de coser de las casas en tiempos de la guerra civil, ya que en marruecos (origen) no era posible pagarlas por el coste. Su origen suele describirse despectivamente como Follacabras (véase), Follacoranes (véase) o Follapaguitas (véase) despejandose tal disyuntiva con solo pasar un día con ellos.
> 
> *FOLLAMOHAMMEDS*: 1. f. Dícese de aquel que practica actividades lúdicas con entes de raza o tono de piel marrón. 2. f. Que practica la animadversión a personas de tez blanca
> ...



Muy largas y parecen más rabietas que sátiras.

Esto se trata de ofender con la burla y no el insulto.

Por cierto @Hic Svnt Leones a ver si actualizas


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Feb 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> He leído alguna vez el calificativo de SUNEO y no lo he visto en el Gran Diccionario ¿qué significa?




Yo se lo explico, hamijo AKA:

Suneo proviene del nombre de un conocido personaje del manga/anime Doraemon, siempre aparece presumiendo de los juguetes y cacharros que tiene gracias a sus papis millonarios.







Es pues, dícese del forero que presume de pasta y lujos, quedando como un auténtico fantasmón que sólo atrae a perras interesadas y manipuladoras y hamijos falsos e igualmente interesados. 

"Mirad lo que tengo" "mirad lo que hago" "me voy a comprar" "tengo 300k en el bancolchón" "estoy mirando una tercera vivienda"


----------



## atasco (13 Feb 2021)

falta ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Setapéfranses (20 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ueva edición, Q-Z



Hola hic, podrías actualizar el hilo? Yo hice mi aporte en El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Feb 2021)

aportese:
renoboba, energia: forma de energia que emplean los paises para alcanzar el pleno paro
ecoterrorista: persona que causa hambre y ruina por el medio ambiente
24/7: todo el rato
covidiota: NPC con modulo covid
rojear: depauperar en extremo y causar infierno fiscal
sidrazo volador sthealth : vease coronapapaya
coronapapaya : virus que esta presente en papayas y cocacolas segun el PCR
tik tokero: heroe bailongo de la gestion sanitaria
plandemia: guion para implementar una dictadura sanitaria global
bozal, pañal; simbolo de sumisión a pitersanchez
En general terminos coviz


----------



## Rustin_Cohle (20 Feb 2021)

Falta la de campurriana, no sé que os pasa a todos con las campurrianas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Feb 2021)

Gracias por los deberes; poco tiempo libre y muchas tareas pendientes, ya iré actualizándolo, mientras lo dejéis por escrito, no se olvida. 

Salu2


----------



## A.k.A (20 Feb 2021)

atasco dijo:


> falta ten animo y no decaigas



¿Cómo lo definirías?


----------



## atasco (20 Feb 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo definirías?





A.k.A dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo definirías?



bien


----------



## Setapéfranses (28 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> nueva edición, Q-Z



Sencillo y fácil de entender; Como no no actualizas el hilo, estoy por crear un duplicado donde yo SÍ lo tendré actualizado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Feb 2021)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Sencillo y fácil de entender; Como no no actualizas el hilo, estoy por crear un duplicado donde yo SÍ lo tendré actualizado.



Lo que te salga del nardo. Nunca será el bueno.


----------



## little hammer (28 Feb 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aportese:
> renoboba, energia: forma de energia que emplean los paises para alcanzar el pleno paro
> ecoterrorista: persona que causa hambre y ruina por el medio ambiente
> 24/7: todo el rato
> ...



Genial aportación hermano.

La de sidrazo volador no la pillo eso sí


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Feb 2021)

venga va:
Protestonto: modalidad de hereje especialmente lamentable
Sedegarajista: hereje de reciente hornada
Retrete, Perez: representante del movimiento endofobo nacional
El Run Run: la envolvente acústica que acompaña a los actos de vandalismo y crimen en barcelona


----------



## SPQR (10 Mar 2021)

Harriva


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2021)

charoceno: era geológica determinada por la aparición en el registro fosil de mascarillas lila, ordenadores sin resetear, 0,00001% de denuncias falsas, material de bombero confeccionado para estaturas de 1,5m y otras que señalan un declive generalizado del nivel de vida del antropoceno.


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> charoceno: era geológica determinada por la aparición en el registro fosil de mascarillas lila, ordenadores sin resetear, 0,00001% de denuncias falsas, material de bombero confeccionado para estaturas de 1,5m y otras que señalan un declive generalizado del nivel de vida del antropoceno.



Definición por pulir, pero magnífico nomlogismo.

Añádase 

Nomlogismo: Vocablo, acepción o giro propio del Nuevo Orden Mundial impuesto mediante propaganda sencilla, cutre pero efectiva en los mass mierda ...


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Mar 2021)

Vacuñao está?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Mar 2021)

propongo libevago sindical.


@calopez ponle chincheta a esto por dios!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Mar 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> charoceno: era geológica determinada por la aparición en el registro fosil de mascarillas lila, ordenadores sin resetear, 0,00001% de denuncias falsas, material de bombero confeccionado para estaturas de 1,5m y otras que señalan un declive generalizado del nivel de vida del antropoceno.



buenisimo...


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Mar 2021)

sanchèz.

los hilos que abre calopez, por ejemplo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Mar 2021)

charoarcado....

Corpus core del feminismoo radical.
Consiste en desafiar las leyes de la naturaleza, no existen los sexos, se puede ser madre bilogica a lso 50 y ese tipo de cosas.

Upppppp-----> @calopez ponle chicheta a esto de una puta vez!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Mar 2021)

upppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## alopecio (29 Mar 2021)

¿*Pacocalipsis* está?


----------



## SPQR (5 Abr 2021)

Mi Haporte para Microquimerismo:

ADN de todos los alfas contenidos en la-mirada-de-las-mil de tu bigotuda, que te llevas pegado en
la punta del micropene cuando intentas hacerle una larva para mostrar tu
compromiso con la relación, después de haber firmado una cipoteca a 45 años por un zulito paco
de mierda.


----------



## little hammer (16 Abr 2021)

Eh aquí otra de mis aportaciones.


*MIRADA DE LAS MIL POLLAS: *como diría el célebre orador romano Marco Tulio Cicerón:
"_imago animi vultus, indices oculi_" que significa "la cara es el espejo del alma y los ojos sus delatores".

Jijijijiji!!!... qué culto eres!!!


*MIRADA DE LOS CERO COÑOS: *active usted la cámara frontal de su móvil.

*HECONOMISTA* legión de demonios al servicio del gran Satanás Soros encargados de repartir su oscuro poder por el mundo....más bien eso es lo que les gustaría ser, la mayoría limpian zapatos por las tardes para sobrevivir ya que nadie paga por oír sus pacoprofecias madmaxistas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Abr 2021)

El inconveniente de que os creéis vuestra propia jerga es que cuando alguien utilice el buscador para buscar información de, por ejemplo, las actuales vacunas, no encontrará muchos posts críticos buenos que están en Burbuja (buenos en su contenido, pero no en su forma, que utiliza voces nuevas, no reconocidas por el público en general); y lo mismo con otros temas (inmigración, feminismo, etc.).


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Abr 2021)

Lo de Astra-Moñeca y lo de amoñecarse/ quedarse moñeco.

El que inventó eso es un genio 


@noticiesiprofecies yo lo veo positivo. Mejor que se hable en los medios poco de este foro.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Abr 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> Genial aportación hermano.
> 
> La de sidrazo volador no la pillo eso sí



Coronasida lo inventamos yo y el Dr Smocking. Porque fuimos los primeros en señalar que era un sidazo aereo


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Abr 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Coronasida lo inventamos yo y el Dr Smocking. Porque fuimos los primeros en señalar que era un sidazo aereo



Cita al post o lefazo.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Abr 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Cita al post o lefazo.








Borre la cuneta. Pero ahi está. 22 de Marzo 2020 

En aquella epoca me tragaba muchos canales de yutud sobre gente que vive en china y Sabia que la mierda vendria a Europa. Aunque los medios lo negaban. Y en ese hilo me citó Dr. Smoking para corroborar que mi teoria podria ser cierta (él es médico).


----------



## aspid (27 Abr 2021)

PIESES: plural redundante de pies de fotografias de TDSPVTS en pelotas. Suele ir acompañado del adjetivo calificativo "buenos": Buenos pieses, sin prestar más atención al resto del desnudo.

(La podeis pulir más)


----------



## aspid (27 Abr 2021)

UP


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Abr 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El inconveniente de que os creéis vuestra propia jerga es que cuando alguien utilice el buscador para buscar información de, por ejemplo, las actuales vacunas, no encontrará muchos posts críticos buenos que están en Burbuja (buenos en su contenido, pero no en su forma, que utiliza voces nuevas, no reconocidas por el público en general); y lo mismo con otros temas (inmigración, feminismo, etc.).



Es que esa es la historia que lo no-iniciados no entiendan lo que aqui se dice.. que los tentaculos del ministerio de la verdad llegan a todos los sitios.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Abr 2021)

Por ejemplo tremalleta ... arma de repeticion del Ejercito Etniano de Liberacion... joder cosas asi son gloriosas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Abr 2021)

Y sigue sin chincheta, qué hijo de mil putas es el demoño Calbópez.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2021)

fuere posible facerse un articulo en la wikipedia?


----------



## alopecio (27 Abr 2021)

COVIDIOTA no era nuestra?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Abr 2021)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> A ver, no busco movida, simplemente era por si lo podias actualizar con los aportes



Lenta pero inexorablemente.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (10 May 2021)

No se si está incluída "furia porcina".

Furia porcina : hacer algo con garra, ganas, mucha energía, esforzándose a tope. Ejemplo: anoche follé con furia porcina; cinco veces y sin sacarla.


----------



## SPQR (13 May 2021)

Posible nuevo termino, sinónimo de Vacuñado: Inoenculado.

Por cortesia de Ayn randiano.






Nuevo término para el léxico foril: INOENCULADOS por "INOCULADOS". Dícese de los VACUÑADOS con la VACUÑA a los que "han dado por culo" al inocularles


Atribución del feliz invento léxico: Cuando son peores incluso... Es que lo de la castramoñeca es difícil de tapar, a tenor de la enorme cantidad de inoenculados...




www.burbuja.info













inocular | Diccionario de la lengua española


1. tr. Biol. y Med. Introducir en un organismo una sustancia que contiene los gérmenes de una enfermedad. 2. tr. Pervertir, contaminar a alguien con el mal ejemplo o la falsa doctrina. U. t. c. prnl.




dle.rae.es





Por cierto, ¿está Plandemia?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 May 2021)

El cabrónido de @calopez plagia el Gran Diccionario Burbujista sin citarlo: Glossary Archive - El blog de Burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Jun 2021)

Añado CALOPÉCICO en honor a la derroición de @calopez


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Añado CALOPÉCICO en honor a la derroición de @calopez



Que hijoputismo....es buenisima!!!
Up!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jun 2021)

cacuna_k_mata
dicese de esa suerta de venenos para combatir el covid...



upppp y esso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2021)

inmundizado= dicese de la cobaya humana que tras recibir 2 pinchazos completos de inmundicia a pelo, sigue siendo perpetrable para las variantes delta, plus y plus delta ultra del coronapapaya, con absoluta normalidad


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Arriba hilo, arriba España.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El cabrónido de @calopez plagia el Gran Diccionario Burbujista sin citarlo: Glossary Archive - El blog de Burbuja.info



Pero sera rata del averno... el lidl de los cojones!!!!.

Asi te arraiguen mal los transplantes....


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Jul 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> cacuna_k_mata
> dicese de esa suerta de venenos para combatir el covid...
> 
> 
> ...



kakuna_ke_mata mejor...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Jul 2021)

ninititero.-

Contraccion de nini y tirititero....
Intelectual subvencionado de la mugresia (vease)
que da clases de superioridad moral a costa del erario publico.
Suele encontrarse parasitando en charonguitos varios.

Ahhhh UPPPPPP
Calvopecico cabron... chincheta YA!.


----------



## A.k.A (12 Ago 2021)

¿Definición de OWNED? Lo he visto varias veces y no lo termino de pillar.


----------



## SPQR (4 Sep 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> ¿Definición de OWNED? Lo he visto varias veces y no lo termino de pillar.



Meter la pata.


----------



## A.k.A (4 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Meter la pata.



¿Y la etimología? No pillo la relación. Gracias hamijo.


----------



## little hammer (26 Sep 2021)

Y por raro que parezca estas obras de arte siguen sin incluirse

Actualizad ya!!!




little hammer dijo:


> *CAMPURRIANAS: *nombre en clave que cierto forero de cuyo nombre nadie quiere acordarse, incluidos sus progenitores, da a las sustancias que le estimulan a diario y consume con furia suida antes de forear.
> 
> *OCÉANO COCÁNTABRICO: *ruta de la seda del Siglo bentíuno y principal vía de acceso al mercado de la mayor industria de LETRINOAMERICA (véase).
> 
> ...





little hammer dijo:


> *PIZPI AYUSO: *diosa de la fertilidad burbujil además de PIZPICHARO (véase) de nivel 1 de momento, pues últimamente existen FLOREROS (véase) que afirman que la talla 38 le aprieta el chocho más de la cuenta.
> 
> *PENE EN UVE: *partido político Templo de Delfos de la langostada vascongada
> 
> ...





little hammer dijo:


> *DÓNAL TRAN:* gran mesías de rostro anaranjado que materializó en un gobierno las grandes enseñanzas del DESPOJISMO ILUSTRADO (véase) propias del MAJNO FLORO (véase) siendo adorado por toda la diáspora mundial de FLOREROS (véase). Entre sus aliados internacionales se encuentra PIZPI LE PEN (véase) de FGGGANCE (véase) o su versión PACO (véase) FACHASCAL (véase).





little hammer dijo:


> Venga va
> 
> *FILOMENA: *aka "La Cólera de Pazuzu" temporal de nieve que asoló HISPANISTÁN a principios de 2020 bis. Muchos de los nativos jamás habían visto algo parecido lo interpretaron como una señal del apocalipsis, entraron en pánico y sacrificaron a 1000 negacionistas para implorar la misericordia del previamente nombrado


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (29 Sep 2021)

BRO, dis iz BROotal

Consulta para vuesa Hezxelentísima *de*RAE (de Derroísmo)

¿Cuál es el origen etimológico de CaraPadre?

Leí por aquí que es una traducción de un término similar en foros anglos.


CHRÚ OR FOLS?


----------



## alopecio (29 Sep 2021)

Hemos de encontrar un palabro para aquellos que no paran de clamar por sus derechos (ciclistas, patinetes, minorías varias, etc.) pero que nunca vereis que asuman ninguna responsabilidad por los actos derivados de sus "derechos".


----------



## eltonelero (25 Oct 2021)

Falta algo tan básico como "Taifa" y su adjetivo "taifeño" para referirse a todo lo relativo a nuestro desastre territorial.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Oct 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Falta algo tan básico como "Taifa" y su adjetivo "taifeño" para referirse a todo lo relativo a nuestro desastre territorial.



Autonotonto... los caciquillos de su taifita de mierda.


----------



## jm666 (26 Oct 2021)

*DON PACO: *Volcán de la Palma, empezó como Paquito, pasó a ser Paco y ascendió rápidamente de nivel, tiene un hijo conocido como Paquirrín.


----------



## Cymoril (26 Oct 2021)

Falta Viruelo. Por qué llamáis así a P. Snchz? Cada vez que lo leo me parto.

Vale. Edito. Está como Doctor Viruelo .


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Oct 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> *DON PACO: *Volcán de la Palma, empezó como Paquito, pasó a ser Paco y ascendió rápidamente de nivel, tiene un hijo conocido como Paquirrín.



Don Paco sera siempre el Regente previo a la Segunda Restauracion Borbonica


----------



## PA\BE (26 Oct 2021)

*CONFITAMIENTO: *Técnica de manipulación psicológica que toma su nombre del proceso culinario por la similitud que resulta de "cocinar" durante mucho tiempo a alta temperatura una población entera. (...) Tras este proceso, el individuo obtenido resulta blando, dulce y fácilmente manipulable para posteriores etapas en su uso como colectivo.

De : Coronabicho: - Diccionario satírico pLandémico|REPENTINISMO | MORITURI o inoENculado,vacuÑado| FREE COVID LIFEMEMBER PASS, amoñecado| PLACEBADO, pinchado con placebo | Página 4 | Burbuja.info 



PA\BE dijo:


> *Confitamiento.*
> 
> Técnica de manipulación psicológica que toma su nombre del proceso culinario por la similitud que resulta de "cocinar" durante mucho tiempo a alta temperatura una población entera. Se emplea tradicionalmente en sociedades altamente sugestionables propensas a ello, a las que se encierra en una vivienda herméticamente cerrada, inmersas en constante desinformación televisiva y completamente tensionadas para evitar su contacto con la realidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## jm666 (26 Oct 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Don Paco sera siempre el Regente previo a la Segunda Restauracion Borbonica



Dicen los entendidos que es su espíritu errante, molesto porque le sacaron de El Escorial


----------



## Hellsing (6 Nov 2021)

Enhorabuena por el currazo.

Teruel y Teruel Alpiste redirigen a Fedeguico el Cogto, pero este último no tiene su propia entrada (o no lo he encontrado).

De paso podrías añadir Pfizerico.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Dic 2021)

hay que añadir SANJA(cobo) como alimento burbujil


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Dic 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> *CONFITAMIENTO: *Técnica de manipulación psicológica que toma su nombre del proceso culinario por la similitud que resulta de "cocinar" durante mucho tiempo a alta temperatura una población entera. (...) Tras este proceso, el individuo obtenido resulta blando, dulce y fácilmente manipulable para posteriores etapas en su uso como colectivo.
> 
> De : Coronabicho: - Diccionario satírico pLandémico|REPENTINISMO | MORITURI o inoENculado,vacuÑado| FREE COVID LIFEMEMBER PASS, amoñecado| PLACEBADO, pinchado con placebo | Página 4 | Burbuja.info



Glorioso.... con el discurrir de las paginas este diccionario se torna en excelso.

La obra magna de este puto lodazal sigue sin chicheta.... me cago en tus implantes @calopez


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Dic 2021)

Paparracho, dicese del Papa comunista , Paco I il Montonero de la Pampa. Contraccion de Papa y mamarracho.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Dic 2021)

*CHEMTRILERO. *Dícese del personaje que, siendo consciente o no, intenta engañarte con teorías magufas casi siempre inconexas.


----------



## GonX (25 Dic 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> *CHEMTRILERO. *Dícese del personaje que, siendo consciente o no, intenta engañarte con teorías magufas casi siempre inconexas.



PUEDES DEFINIR "MAGUFAS"?


----------



## hyperburned (25 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> PUEDES DEFINIR "MAGUFAS"?



Estelas quimicas que provienen de los motores de los aviones para matar/esterilizar/controlar mentalmente a la gente.
Vacunas con grafeno que se activa con ondas de frecuencia variable manipulables por terceros para controlar a la población.
Terraplanistas.


----------



## SPQR (26 Dic 2021)

Hellsing dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el currazo.
> 
> Teruel y Teruel Alpiste redirigen a Fedeguico el Cogto, pero este último no tiene su propia entrada (o no lo he encontrado).
> 
> De paso podrías añadir Pfizerico.



Pfizerico está faltando ya. Hinclúyasé!

@Hic Svnt Leones el ritmo de inoculación de nuevos terminos por su parte deja mucho que desear.

Goder, si falta hasta EMPAQUE.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Dic 2021)

Falta PCM 
In-perdinavle


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Falta PCM
> In-perdinavle



Calopecico


----------



## GonX (26 Dic 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Pfizerico está faltando ya. Hinclúyasé!
> 
> @Hic Svnt Leones el ritmo de inoculación de nuevos terminos por su parte deja mucho que desear.
> 
> Goder, si falta hasta EMPAQUE.



Define *EMPAQUE* (¿?)


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Ene 2022)

Propongo esta nueva inclusión en nuestro ilustre diccionario forero. 



The Replicant dijo:


> resinarse=estar jodido pero de manera estable


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Ene 2022)

Homerico!


----------



## Kluster (28 Ene 2022)

Nueva aportación al diccionario burbujista (la palabra está pero sin definición):

*SUECIDIO : Acción de dinamitar una sociedad desde dentro mediante la invasión multicultural y el antinatalismo progre. El término es una combinación de las palabras "suicidio" y "Suecia", ya que Suecia es uno de los países donde más claramente puede observarse este fenómeno.*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Feb 2022)

Ya te la he metido.

Y también he añadido la definición.


----------



## Karamba (5 Feb 2022)

@Hic Svnt Leones,
No he podido encontrar los siguientes términos:
-_a pelo, a pelito_​_-boosterizado_ (término cuya inclusión en un Diccionario resulta de poca practicidad puesto que el término adquiere nuevo significado semestralmente)​-_calidac_ (superlativo del sustantivo _calidad_, aunque los superlativos se empleen para adjetivos)​-_charitarias y charitarios_​_-charocracia_ (y _karencracia_)​-_cropopandi_​-_dar cáncer de hogos_ (producir rechazo sensorial visual)​-_dar cáncer de sídrac_ (producir fuerte sensación de rechazo, repulsión)​-_escopetazo_ o _HEZcopetazo_ (ambas formas admitidas por la Real Academia Floril, recomendándose el uso preferente de la segunda)​-_follabalcones_, _aplaudebalcones_, _balconazis_ (todos ellos sinónimos)​-_follacajas_ (amantes de los coches noventeros bien construidos)​-_follapantallas_ (amantes de las nuevas "lavadoras")​-_higodefruta_ (término cariñoso que indica camaradería entre conforeros)​-_libegal_ (defensor del liberalismo tal y como lo entiende Pzerico Jiménez Monsantos)​-_kakunado_​-_la auténtica saluc_​-_LdCÑ_​-_nacionalpagafantismo_ (_nacionalpagafantas_)​-_NWOX_ (Denominación que tendrá que esperar a ser admitida en el Diccionario)​-_repentinitis_ (enfermedad rara y de origen "desconocido" con breve esperanza de vida)​-_sídrac volador_ o _sídrac aéreo_ (sinónimo de _Kóvic_)​-_sídrac terrestre_ (secuencia parcial del genoma completo del sídrac volador Kóvic. Antiguamente denominado VIH)​-_TDS es TDS_​_-viogén_​_-viogenizar_ (acción de falsodenunciar en un 0,000001% y sin ánimo de lucro)​​Taluec, y jracias.

Edit: Tampoco he encontrado el término NWOX (que tardará en ser reconocido, PERO ENTRARÁ)


----------



## Karamba (5 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> seria conveniente fusionar de alguna manera el diccionario con la enciclopedia Paco y los textos del Mar Muerto de Visilleras...



Propongo que las ediciones primigenias del Diccionario y de la Enciclopedia sean convenientemente custodiadas en la Gran Biblioteca de Sagrajandría.
Lo merecen.


----------



## Karamba (5 Feb 2022)

@Hic Sunt Dracones,
Le falta a Ustec incluir la definición de _CIUDAGRAMOS._
El Diccionario incluye la entrada del término, pero carece de definición.
Podría ser algo asín:

_CIUDAGRAMOS_: Partido político que, fundacionalmente y en su origen, empleó la denominación _Siu(S)atáns_ hasta dar el salto a la política patria nacional. Actualmente caído en desgracia (ni se cita en el foro) por ser un partido muerto en vida. Parece indicar que compartirá destino con UPyD, puesto que los seguidores _follaarrimadistas_ del foro han cambiado de musa convirtiéndose en _yayusistas_ o _macarenaorondistas._

Edit 1:
Faltan denominaciones de países como: _Bolulandia_, _Hambrezuela_,


George Orwell dijo:


> Así a vuelapluma, echo en falta varios términos:
> *BOLULANDIA*: país PANCHITOIDE de LETRINOAMÉRICA aficionado a las quiebras de Estado, el *FURGOL *(véase) como medio de vida global, la *IMPRESORA *(véase) sin fin e inventor del concepto "corralito" como solución al final de los cartuchos de tinta de impresora.



Edit 2:
Faltan:
_-burbumori empepitado_ (forero de burbuja afectado por el _hikikomoradismo_ o _hikikomorismo_, síndrome complejo combinado de la incapacidad de socializar en la vida real, el nuncafollismo y la dificultad para pagar las letras de la hipoteca de su morada)
_-burbumori nómada_ (forero de burbuja afectado por el _hikikomoradismo_ o _hikikomorismo_, obligado a hacer mudanzas periódicas por no haber sabido aprovechar el momento tapayogurista adecuado para adquirir morada)
-_fracasábado_ (Dícese de un sábado cualquiera en la vida de un burbujarra)


----------



## Karamba (5 Feb 2022)

TRYTON dijo:


> RATATHANX



Dícese de los foreros huraños, tacaños y de la cofradía del puño cerrao, esquivos con el reconocimiento a las aportaciones de otros foreros.



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> HAz como Ayn Randyano... edita todos los mensajes que tienes en las primeras paginas y ve distribuyendo el contenido por ellos.
> Si necesitas mas espacio no se si hay mio en l primera pagina... pero editamos todos los que necesites.
> En la pagina uno tienes tres comentarios que editados te entra ahi un monton de cosas y en la pagina tres otros dos.
> En la pagina 2 yo tengo unos cuantos que te los cedo para editarlo sin problema.



Deberías hacerle caso a @Lord en el Centeno


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

canidato - Ha surgido de la incorrecta escritura de candidato.

Un canidato es ese infraser que colocar un partido politico para pelear por un puesto politico para el que no tiene la formacion precisa, ni el empaque ni el minimo saber estar. Union de cani y candidato.

Ejemplos hay multiples LaCajera, ElHermanoListo, PowerMegaRuedas, LaLastre....


----------



## Skara (24 Feb 2022)

*Pollítico*. Aquel que se cría rápido a pienso hormonado en granja de partido, para ser vendido crudo.


----------



## jimmyjump (1 Mar 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> *EN PERPETUAS OBRAS*
> 
> ...



Se te olvida "remero"


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Mar 2022)

Confirmado ... Fabian nos lee.... ha dicho charonguito varias veces..
Me siento honrado!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Mar 2022)

EchoAñikos 

Comadante en Jefe de las tropa mecanizadas y hordas tuiteras de Porremos


----------



## alopecio (1 Abr 2022)

Para el diccionario de frases.

*Hay más oro en las 3000 viviendas que en Fort Knox.*

© @frangelico


----------



## little hammer (5 Abr 2022)

@Hic Svnt Leones 

ACTUALIZA CAZURRIN!!!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Abr 2022)

costillitis aguda .-

Mal propio de los deportistas inoenculados(ver) con la kakuna_k_mata (ver) y que supone el final de su carrera deportiva.

Calvorotas @calopez que me agotas ....
chincheta para el hilo....
... me cago en tus implantes mas tiernos...


----------



## AryanFront (10 Abr 2022)

Espero que esa jerga de paletos no salga de este antro ni consiga normalizarse socialmente, pues acabaremos con un coeficiente intelectual más bajo que el de los seguidores del reggeton.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Espero que esa jerga de paletos no salga de este antro ni consiga normalizarse socialmente, pues acabaremos con un coeficiente intelectual más bajo que el de los seguidores del reggeton.



Endivia cochina.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones
> 
> ACTUALIZA CAZURRIN!!!!!



Oblígame.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Abr 2022)

Nueva palabra = trayona


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 May 2022)

Grandioso, no lo conocía.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 May 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Espero que esa jerga de paletos no salga de este antro ni consiga normalizarse socialmente, pues acabaremos con un coeficiente intelectual más bajo que el de los seguidores del reggeton.



quitais las ganas de vivir....
me caguen sanpitopato merche!


----------



## cabronavirus (31 May 2022)

HOONIGGAS: Grupos de personas bronceadas que se dedican a robar, extorsionar, y agredir física y sexualmente, y que van a los partidos de fútbol, saltando vallas, como objetivo secundario.

PEAKLoL: teoría que dice que hemos llegado al punto máximo de la producción petrolífera, y que el pretóleo se acaba y no hay alternativas y vamos a morir (otra vez).

PACOILERO: defensor Paco de la teoría del PeakLoL.

MISHEMALE OBAMA: 1ª dama del 44º POTUS, de la cual hay dudas acerca de su sexo.

SHEMAILERDOS: floreros que abren jilos NFSW, clickbait, con la palabra clave "OSL*A*FO?" y postean fotos de tías con rabo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 May 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> COVIDIOTA no era nuestra?



Sí, según Rocky:


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 May 2022)

Añade CRIPTOMONGUER, BROOTAL y BOÑIGO que son todas de mi invención y de uso profuso en el foro


----------



## SPQR (1 Jun 2022)

Y lo de fvria porcina lo repite a menudo.

Esta claro que es forero.

Un saludo, biego lesviano cabroncete.



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Confirmado ... Fabian nos lee.... ha dicho charonguito varias veces..
> Me siento honrado!.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Sí, según Rocky:



Don Alfredo es vurvujo, nos hace multiples guiños en sus videos.

Arriqui tiqui tiqui tiqui taum !


----------



## SNB Superstar (1 Jun 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear:
> 
> *EN PERPETUAS OBRAS*
> 
> ...



De faltan 'coñocalba', 'felpudosa', 'coñotiriya', 'felputina', 'felpupizpi', 'foyacoñocalbas' y 'felpudero'.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Jun 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De faltan 'coñocalba', 'felpudosa', 'coñotiriya', 'felputina', 'felpupizpi', 'foyacoñocalbas' y 'felpudero'.



Pero definelas.. puto vago!


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Jun 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero definelas.. puto vago!



Coñocalba: dejenerada, pervertida y terrorista púvica que se de mutila el puvis de manera sistemática ha el punto de nunca o casi nunca de tener beyo púvico.

Felpudosa: lo hopuhezto ha 'coñocalba': muguera dhezente y peluda con havundante beyo púvico.

Felpudero: jonvre que solo se de siente de hatraido acia las felpudosas

Foyacoñocalbas: igo de fruta que se de siente de hatraido hacia las coñocalbas.

Coñotiriya: lo mismo que 'coñocalba', solo que no se de mutila el puvis ha el conpleto y de conserba huna edionda tiriya de beyo púvico. Dejenerada, perbertida y terrorista púvica casi como huna coñocalba.

Felputina: shortina con felpudo. Gobencita dhezente y peluda.

Felpupizpi: felpudosa pizpireta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Jun 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Coñocalba: dejenerada, pervertida y terrorista púvica que se de mutila el puvis de manera sistemática ha el punto de nunca o casi nunca de tener beyo púvico.
> 
> Felpudosa: lo hopuhezto ha 'coñocalba': muguera dhezente y peluda con havundante beyo púvico.
> 
> ...



Asi SI, joder..
Para enmarcar!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Jun 2022)

Entiendo entonces que un felpudero es un hombre de bien y follacoñocalvas es un mal bicho y de poco fiar?


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Jun 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que un felpudero es un hombre de bien y follacoñocalvas es un mal bicho y de poco fiar?



Hezacta mente.


----------



## little hammer (20 Jun 2022)

*QUARENTENA: *Arresto domiciliario general impuesto por el DOCTOR VIRUELO (véase) para frenar la propagación de la Peste Roja


----------



## Kluster (25 Jun 2022)

Me he dado cuenta de que faltan un par de clásicos:

*POCEROGRADO : *Megaconstrucción de bloques-colmena de estilo soviético situada en el municipio toledano de Seseña. Originalmente destinada a ofrecer vivienda nueva a precio asequible para una gran masa de compradores que finalmente no existieron, se convirtió en una especie de ciudad fantasma en mitad del secarral. Los que adquirieron piso en propiedad y quedaron atrapados en Pocerogrado acabaron convirtiéndose en pripyatarios [ver: Pripyatario]. El término hace referencia al empresario responsable de su construcción, apodado "El Pocero".

*PRIPYATARIO : *Dícese del incauto que se compró un zulo a precio burbujeado en una megaconstrucción urbanística alejada de las principales áreas urbanas (como es el caso de Pocerogrado-Seseña [ver: Pocerogrado]) durante la época de la burbuja inmobiliaria anterior a 2008 y acabó siendo el triste morador de un escenario urbano desolador sin apenas servicios, similar a una ciudad fantasma. El término proviene de "Pripyat" nombre de la ciudad soviética abandonada tras el accidente de la central nuclear de Chernobyl en 1986.


----------



## alopecio (25 Jun 2022)

El otro día me salió una y quiero dejar constancia:

*CHAROCENO*: Periodo geológico durante el cual los *CHAROSAURIOS* ejercieron su dominio. Finaliza con el *CHAROCALIPSIS*.


----------



## Turbocalbo (25 Jun 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> El otro día me salió una y quiero dejar constancia:
> 
> *CHAROCENO*: Periodo geológico durante el cual los *CHAROSAURIOS* ejercieron su dominio. Finaliza con el *CHAROCALIPSIS*.



Charocalipsis( o covid persistente) y charoceno como una de las edades del orco,si, pero los charosaurios rex no se han extinguido, siguen revoloteando por ahí con voz cazallera.


----------



## alopecio (25 Jun 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Charocalipsis( o covid persistente) y charoceno como una de las edades del orco,si, pero los charosaurios rex no se han extinguido, siguen revoloteando por ahí con voz cazallera.



Edito la descripción:

Los geólogos del siglo CDI describen el *CHAROCENO *como el periodo geológico durante el cual los *CHAROSAURIOS* ejercieron su dominio. Finaliza con el *CHAROCALIPSIS*.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (27 Jun 2022)

Pobresista : que se dedica a fabricar pobres.
Ejemplo: todos los gobiernos de la PSOE son pobresistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Debes añadir una más:

ROCIADA:

Termino que designa la liberación de espermatozoides del hombre.


----------



## GonX (2 Jul 2022)

Alguien puede definir *SARTEN* ? Qué es, como se define y por favor: descripción.
También* FRACAVIERNES* y *TALUEC*. Y *PACÓMETRO*

+
(propio hinben) *PANCHITARRADA: *Clanes, grupos o guetos de PANCHITOS que viven dispersos por territorio HezpanLoL


----------



## todoayen (2 Jul 2022)

Hey quiero que se incluya en el diccionario burbujista mis aportaciones:

-Cacharolote: Dícese de la Charo bien entrada en carnes.

-Pacopótamo: El mugero del Cacharolote.

-Aleacion de civilizanzas: Dícese de la Alianza de civilizaciones que resulta fail


----------



## todoayen (2 Jul 2022)

Sartén viene de chortina que viene de shorteen. Si no me equivoco.

Yo diría: Dícese de la mujer adolescente que anda más caliente que una sartén y lo manifiesta con sus shorts que no dejan nada a la imaginación.


----------



## GonX (2 Jul 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Sartén viene de chortina que viene de shorteen. Si no me equivoco.
> 
> Yo diría: Dícese de la mujer adolescente que anda más caliente que una sartén y lo manifiesta con sus shorts que no dejan nada a la imaginación.



Buenisima calificación, no se me habria ocurrido un concepto tan elaborado y compuesto, lo explica to-do. Grazyé


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Jul 2022)

Tristetas -> Tetas tristes... muy feas.
Ejemplo Neve Campbell...
Eligimos a MISS ROCIADAS de los 90!!!! Primera eliminatoria!!ENCUESTA!!!exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!! | Page 13 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> kakuna_ke_mata mejor...



Hay que apuntar, ESMEGMAOS también


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Jul 2022)

Coronasida, pollavieja


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ago 2022)

Uppeo sano y enesima peticion de chincheta @calopez


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ago 2022)

_*ManOstiaining*_

Deriva del anglicismo _Mansplaining_.
Accion masculina, dícese de la acción cuando un pagafantas erroneamente va a defender a una charoempoderada a la que un malote esta dando una tunda y recibe una hondonada de hostias aun mayor mientras la charo le increpa con odio por meterse donde no le llaman.

Créditos al florero @Pepitacus Habilis 



Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> ManOstiaining


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Ago 2022)

Suerte... el leones hace que no actualiza el hilo ... la hostia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Ago 2022)

CharOrca.

Pues eso charo que se pesa en una bascula de camiones.


----------



## alopecio (17 Ago 2022)

Morogro.
Abreviatura despistante para moronegro.

MNPG+
Etnias y pagapensiones, neolengua style (se irán añadiendo letras según necesidad)


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Ago 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Sartén viene de chortina que viene de shorteen. Si no me equivoco.
> 
> Yo diría: Dícese de la mujer adolescente que anda más caliente que una sartén y lo manifiesta con sus shorts que no dejan nada a la imaginación.



Nosmalmente se usa en diminutivo: SARTENCITA.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Ago 2022)

*poruncubodejabatista*
De la etnia


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

*ferrocharil*

Dícese de aquel tren conducido por una charo que se mete en un incendio y entre ella y otra en medio de un ataque de nervios chariles se apañan para que sea un desastre completo que termina con una docena de quemados, varios graves. _Sinonimo: Charotren_.

Crédito: @Karlb






Drama en el Charotren de Bejis.. : "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí" "La maquinista en ese momento pierde los papeles por completo"


Yo me fui a la maquinista y le pregunté que qué estaba ocurriendo y que si se iba a pasar por esa zona. Ella contesta que sí, que continuamos la marcha y que no hay ningún tipo de problema. Después de esto, me quedo tranquila. Doy por hecho que el tren no va a circular por el foco del incendio y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2022)

Charocop 

Mujer con placa que pierde los nervios ante situaciones límite. 

Ej. La charocop del tren chamuscado.


----------



## alopecio (30 Ago 2022)

HOSTIOPATÍA:

Dícese de la terapia alternativa consistente en la sanación de la tontuna y el gilipollismo, mediante la imposición de la mano abierta a gran velocidad.

Visto aquí.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Ago 2022)

En bozal aumenta un poco más la definición. 






Soy el introductor de un término.


Quiero que se reconozca mi autoría de llamar bozál a las mascarillas, lo inventé yo el otro día y ahora lo dice todo el mundo. Quiero pasar a la posteridac en el diccionario burbujista Calopez.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cabronavirus (1 Sep 2022)

*Cambio cromático*: marronización de los países blancos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Sep 2022)

Open Ass - Barcos Negreros del siglo XXI


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Sep 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> *Cambio cromático*: marronización de los países blancos.



que jrande!!!!


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Sep 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> *Cambio cromático*: marronización de los países blancos.



Joder, que bueno, este se me había escapado


----------



## Esse est deus (21 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Merece la pena el riesgo si con ello salvamos a un sólo langosto.
> 
> Ningún langosto muerto más, por favor. Que para eso vivimos en una langostocracia.



*Langostocracia*: situación en la que los langostos ejercen su preponderancia en el gobierno del Estado.


----------



## little hammer (9 Oct 2022)

*GLANDE MARIKA: *Juez Claus de las VASCONGUIZADAS (vease) que hizo más caso de la cuenta a un tal David (nomo, como él). Luchó contra ETA para luego vender su alma y dignidad (y algo más dicen) a VIRUELO (vease).


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (10 Oct 2022)

*TERRAZALLENISMO: *Se define como Indicador Económico adelantado y tiene su base en el índice de ocupación de la terrzaza del bar Paco (véase) habitual. Estadísticamente se le asigna una larga trazabilidad temporal por lo que tiene alta fiabilidad.

Leído hoy, autor: drstrangelove



drstrangelove dijo:


> Ni euribor ni hostias, el indicador adelantado más preciso es el terrazallenismo; mientras sigan llenas no hay de qué preocuparse.


----------



## little hammer (11 Oct 2022)

*FOLLAOSOS: *Zar de la Madre Rusia que combina genética RUBITO SUMNER (veáse) con TURCOCHINO (véase). FARLOPINSKI (véase) es su archienemigo y HORTERA ESMIC (véase) le llamó "sátrapa" sin antes mirar en Wikipedia lo que significaba.

*FARLOPINSKI: *entrañable juglar de la Rus de Kiev posteriormente reconvertido en Jefe de Estado. Principal muro de contención contra la Horda Turcochina de FOLLAOSOS (véase), su gran enemigo. En la OTAN dicen que es buen chico

*TIK TOK: *red social que tiene en CHORTINAS (veáse) de moral distraída y MARICÓNIDOS (véase) varios el mismo efecto que una Iglesia tiene en sus creyentes.

*TIKTOKERO: *usuarie de TIK TOK (véase)

*VACUÑADO*: sujeto que, al igual que Obelix cayéndose en la marmita de pequeño, recibió una sobredosis de propaganda pro-vacunas por lo cual la subnormalidad sobre humana es permanente en él


----------



## cabronavirus (16 Oct 2022)

Vistas por el floro últimamente:

Inoenculación

Inoculerdos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Oct 2022)

Propongo "Normalinitis" como sinónimo de "Repentinitis"

También os recuerdo que "Tragalefacionista" es mía.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Propongo "Normalinitis" como sinónimo de "Repentinitis"








El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


RATATHANX Dícese de los foreros huraños, tacaños y de la cofradía del puño cerrao, esquivos con el reconocimiento a las aportaciones de otros foreros. HAz como Ayn Randyano... edita todos los mensajes que tienes en las primeras paginas y ve distribuyendo el contenido por ellos. Si necesitas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cabronavirus (27 Oct 2022)

*Demoñocracia: *Sistema político en el cual la soberanía reside en demoños, que la ejercen directamente o por medio de representantes.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Oct 2022)

Negrocionista


----------



## Topacio (27 Oct 2022)

Falta "Atrvñalar" y "trallar" entre otros


----------



## Karamba (27 Oct 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Pfizerico está faltando ya. Hinclúyasé!
> @Hic Svnt Leones el ritmo de inoculación de nuevos terminos por su parte deja mucho que desear.
> Goder, si falta hasta EMPAQUE.





GonX dijo:


> Define *EMPAQUE* (¿?)



El empleo del término "empaque" a secas se considera un vulgarismo.
Debe ir indisolublemente ligado en la unidad fraseológica "con empaque y con cojones", que es la auténtica formulación forera por excelencia.
Y la imagen mental que tiene que evocar sería más o menos ésta:



Taluecses.
(Por supuesto, no homo)

Edit:
No sé si el término correcto es locución adverbial.... pero bueno, eso es lo de menos.


----------



## GonX (27 Oct 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El empleo del término "empaque" a secas se considera un vulgarismo.
> Debe ir indisolublemente ligado en la unidad fraseológica "con empaque y con cojones", que es la auténtica formulación forera por excelencia.
> Y la imagen mental que tiene que evocar sería más o menos ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1242424
> ...



Puede ser "empaque" o "empaquete"?¿


----------



## asiqué (6 Nov 2022)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> *TERRAZALLENISMO: *Se define como Indicador Económico adelantado y tiene su base en el índice de ocupación de la terrzaza del bar Paco (véase) habitual. Estadísticamente se le asigna una larga trazabilidad temporal por lo que tiene alta fiabilidad.
> 
> Leído hoy, autor: drstrangelove
> 
> ...



estoy en desacuerdo, los bares paco paco de verdad no tienen terraza, se consume de pie en barra y en alguna mesa que era de terraza pero se usa en interior.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Nov 2022)

Yoko Koño .- Dicese de la ex-favorita del Sultan , Su Cheposidad de GulaGPagar... tambien conocida como la Marquesa.
Impulsora de la ley del Si es Si por su santo Papo, el cual es mas grande que una mesa.

(2) +1 Si te lo estás pasando teta con la que ha liado la MINISTRA del ODIO | Page 2 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2022)

Hablando del nuevo grado en genaro rescato los siguientes post






Las carreras de pinta y colorea han destruido a isPain


IsPain ha caído en un magufismo bronco perroflautico, promovido por el anticientifismo anumérico de los podemitas y sus aliados psoeicos retroprogres radicalizados. La abanderada de este fanatismo retroprogre magufo no es otra que la desequilibrada vocinglera de Irena Montera. Que no por...




www.burbuja.info





y los conceptos de nuevo alumbramiento.

Respuesta a un comentario mio...


y a respuesta de Pacomer...




EstaPAPO : El estado dirgido por las charos, con perspectiva de Genaro.

Comisario politico del EstaPAPO o Stassi del Chocho, licenciada en pinta y colorea en el Grado de Genaro.
En definitiva son los Strelnikov de la Charia.


1.200 × 675


----------



## Boba Fet II (2 Dic 2022)

Sois unos putos genios,cabrones,que panzada de reir.

Yo aporto dos nuevos palabros:

ASTRAZENECAZO AMOÑECANTE que se le ocurrio a servidor en lo más algido de la vacunacion de reses y que se refiere a quien despues de ser inoculado por algun tipo de vacunita covid desarrolla sintomas de estar moñeco.Es indiferente si la vacuna era de pfizer,de astrazeneca o de cualquier otra marca.

Y referido tambien a las vacunitas estaria bien adjuntar PONZOÑAS DE SATANAS.


----------



## notengodeudas (12 Dic 2022)

*Derroicionario *, aplicable a este mismo diccionario burbujo de derroición.

He aquí el Ilo donde apareció el término:








Nuevo término para el derroicionario de burbuja: "Chubald". ¿Qué es un "Chubald"?


"Chubald" es un termino anglo que combina el ser "chubby" (gordito) y "bald" (calvo). Ejemplo: @Segismunda te invoco.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## little hammer (13 Dic 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> El empleo del término "empaque" a secas se considera un vulgarismo.
> Debe ir indisolublemente ligado en la unidad fraseológica "con empaque y con cojones", que es la auténtica formulación forera por excelencia.
> Y la imagen mental que tiene que evocar sería más o menos ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1242424
> ...



Ese es Antonio?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Dic 2022)

*charoalgia : enfermedad imaginada que llega a todas las charos menopausicas funcionavagas proximas a la jubilacion.

Sintomas: dolor muscular, dolor de cabeza al insinuarsele actividad sexual , fatiga, ganas de estar tumbada en el sofá, salir de compras compulsivamente para compensar falta de sexo y desgana.*






*Tratamiento: complejo multivitaminico + magnesio y un latigo de 3 puntas*


----------



## InmortanJoe (13 Dic 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *P-Z:
> 
> PACO (DE MIERDA):* calificativo para todo lo castizo tradicional hispanistaní, desde los pisos a los bares pasando por los casetes.
> 
> ...



Joder en la T falta una muy clara:

*Telediarreo/Terrordiario: *Noticiero tendencioso del aparato opresor de las élites satánicas y bobierno del R78 para adoctrinar a las masas descerebradas y crear tendencias como los aplausos a las 20h, convenciendo a dichas masas de que han sido ideas propias suyas surgidas espontáneamente y porque "esto lo arreglamos entre todos".


----------



## Thuma Dree (13 Dic 2022)

el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja o uno de los mejores

Increíble aporte cultural


----------



## InmortanJoe (13 Dic 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> Hemos de encontrar un palabro para aquellos que no paran de clamar por sus derechos (ciclistas, patinetes, minorías varias, etc.) pero que nunca vereis que asuman ninguna responsabilidad por los actos derivados de sus "derechos".



Kehaydelomioistas


----------



## Thuma Dree (13 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *charoalgia : enfermedad imaginada que llega a todas las charos menopausicas funcionavagas proximas a la jubilacion.
> 
> Sintomas: dolor muscular, dolor de cabeza al insinuarsele actividad sexual , fatiga, ganas de estar tumbada en el sofá, salir de compras compulsivamente para compensar falta de sexo y desgana.*
> 
> ...



añadiría q dada su naturaleza hipocondríaca, la charomialgia provoca qse atiborren de antidepresivos, comen como gorrinas embarazadas de 10 jabatos, superan los 100kg y pueden fumar hasta 2 cajetillas de winston diarias. Una vez jubiladas, con su aburrimiento se convierten en pécoras insoportables amargando la vida a su entorno más cercano como si volviera a la adolsecencia


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Dic 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja o uno de los mejores
> 
> Increíble aporte cultural



A ver si lo actualizo y lo pongo todo en PDF con las últimas aportaciones...

Luego ya lo de calbopez y la chincheta es de chiste.


----------



## InmortanJoe (14 Dic 2022)

Otro que me ha venido a la cabeza porque acabo de usarlo en un avatar suyo que se me ha aparecido en otro jiloh

*Margarita del Mal: *Demoño (véase) chariforme derroído, gran sacerdotisa de la Iglesia Covidiana de los territorios de la Meseta del Hambre (véase), heraldo de la peste chineska y defensora de medidas de contención extramistas Orwellianas. Sus avatares N-dimensionales deambulan aleatoriamente por los terrordiarios hispañistaníes, especialmente de la Secta (véase) propagando la locura cual música de la demencia.


----------



## InmortanJoe (14 Dic 2022)

Este de regalo

*Charología: *Ciencia no exacta basada mitad en la etología de los primates, mitad en antiguos saberes arcanos, que intenta predecir el errático comportamiento de cualquier ser de características charizoides con poca o nula exactitud. Sus detractores arguyen que como la astrología es una falsa ciencia más basada en la experiencia empírica que en el método científico, pues los comportamientos de los seres chariformes son totalmente aleatorios y sin repetibilidad demostrable alguna, lo que acaba consumiendo la cordura de los 100tífikos (véase) versados en la práctica de esta ciencia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Dic 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Otro que me ha venido a la cabeza porque acabo de usarlo en un avatar suyo que se me ha aparecido en otro jiloh
> 
> *Margarita del Mal: *Demoño (véase) chariforme derroído, gran sacerdotisa de la Iglesia Covidiana de los territorios de la Meseta del Hambre (véase), heraldo de la peste chineska y defensora de medidas de contención extramistas Orwellianas. Sus avatares N-dimensionales deambulan aleatoriamente por los terrordiarios hispañistaníes, especialmente de la Secta (véase) propagando la locura cual música de la demencia.



AMargadita Del Mal .. si me permite ...


----------



## InmortanJoe (14 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> AMargadita Del Mal .. si me permite ...



Es un alias totalmente válido


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (14 Dic 2022)

*Progredumbre*: de progre y podredumbre. Masa informe partidaria de ideas sociales, políticas y económicas retrógradas que llevan al empeoramiento y retraso de la sociedad y, en más concretamente, a hambre y piojos. Tambien se aceta pogredumbre.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2022)

gudari_morenoak:

Dicese de nuestrohhhh ninhoz venidos en el Open ASS (vease), que apuñalan en plan amigos mientras recitan las grandes frases de SABINO bueno_parARANAda en perfecto klingon-batua(vease).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - Los vascos disfrutando de la traición de sus gobernantes. Menas matan a un joven en el paseo de la concha


Han sido cantantes de reguetton, no recitadores del Coran.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2022)

Ni en mis mejores vaticinio pense que esto pasara de las 30 paginas.
Y es un hilo destronchante... y el melenas que nos tiraniza sigue sin ponerle chincheta.


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Dic 2022)

*Tetarrismo* : dicese del melonar o de la pechonalidad que es tan sugestiva que puede ser utilizada con el objetivo de sembrar el terror entre la incelada o no. 

Segunda acepcion. Accion de exponer repetidamente por medio de imagenes, gifts, shorts o tiktoks, glandulas mamarias en estado turgente con pitonacos o no.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> *Tetarrismo* : dicese del melonar o de la pechonalidad que es tan sugestiva que puede ser utilizada con el objetivo de sembrar el terror entre la incelada o no.
> 
> Segunda acepcion. Accion de exponer repetidamente por medio de imagenes, gifts, shorts o tiktoks, glandulas mamarias en estado turgente con pitonacos o no.



Tetarrismo - acto terrorista de aquella chortina especialmente dotada de turgente pechonalidad, de mutilarsela.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Batuatroit.

Pais K Asko post-wakanda(VEASE).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Republica Independiente de Sagraguistan (RISa).

Red de pueblos nacionales donde los irreductibles burbujos reiniciaran la Reconquista 2.0


----------



## elnota (2 Ene 2023)

Hilo mítico. Falta "Ejpertos"


----------



## InmortanJoe (3 Ene 2023)

*Mencabrona/Mercadroga*: Legendario badulaque prepacocaliptico en donde se mercadeaba con víveres de dudosa kalidak a precios de burbuja peaktodo debido a la inflación final previa al Mad Max. Merodeadores del páramo lucen ahora su emblema en bolsas de plástico recicladas como ropajes.


----------



## InmortanJoe (3 Ene 2023)

*Ej que loh fasistah son eyoh:* Expresión última de reduccionismo al absurdo y piedra angular de la cosmovisión mugremita con la que justificar cualquier atropello a las normas de bien socialmente aceptadas y su suplantación por imposiciones absurdas, como las dictadas por la Charia.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Ene 2023)

*Calbronazo*. Cabrón calvo. Puede que lidele un foro... (© machote hispano).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Ene 2023)

machote hispano dijo:


> *Calbronazo*. Cabrón calvo. Puede que lidele un foro... (© machote hispano).



GorKa.- GORdo KAbron.


----------



## ajenuz (6 Ene 2023)

Hilo recién descubierto y llorando literalmente, putos cabrones...

Las definiciones de Chortina, Calbo y Empujacarritos atentan directamente contra la salud cardiaca...


----------



## Thuma Dree (Lunes a la(s) 3:44 PM)

Alguien puede describir lo que aquí se ilustra en la entrada de GITANOTOREROS ?



Clavisto dijo:


>


----------

